# Dice Questions?



## Kevin Cook

*Can't find that rare (or not so rare) die? 

Ever wonder what a wierd die is used for? 

Just want to talk about dice? 

Then this is the thread for you ... 

I have been gaming and collecting dice since 1977 and am the current Guinness World Record Holder for the Largest Collection of Dice ... so fire away if you need dice info *


----------



## diaglo

what do i do with the 35lbs of extra pearled dice my friend WizO Paradox wouldn't take?


----------



## KB9JMQ

Cool. I got one for you.
Who makes 8-sided d4s. I got some at GenCon a few years ago and want some more but I dont remember from whom I bought them from.


----------



## Zulithe

diaglo: build something out of it?  make sure to bring some with you every time you're at your local gaming store and give bag-fulls away to new players

Kevin: congrats on your world record! I think that's a mighty cool record to be holding.


----------



## Thanee

Where is the nice grey-spotted, white-numbered d20, which I lost a while ago?

Ok...

What game uses those d34?

And just for curiosity's sake... just how many thousand dice do you have approximately?
EDIT: Ok, that last part was easy enough to find out... 13,772 dice.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Cook

diaglo said:
			
		

> what do i do with the 35lbs of extra pearled dice my friend WizO Paradox wouldn't take?




Use model glue and make a dice sculpture?


----------



## Kevin Cook

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Cool. I got one for you.
> Who makes 8-sided d4s. I got some at GenCon a few years ago and want some more but I dont remember from whom I bought them from.




I believe that Gamescience made them ... their contact info is on my links page


----------



## Kevin Cook

Zulithe said:
			
		

> Kevin: congrats on your world record! I think that's a mighty cool record to be holding.




Thanks ... I think so too


----------



## Kevin Cook

Thanee said:
			
		

> What game uses those d34?




Not a game ... they were sold as Danish Lottery Dice

OT: Any idea why my signature is only displayed on my first post? ... the <Show your signature> box is checked


----------



## Tuzenbach

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Not a game ... they were sold as Danish Lottery Dice
> 
> OT: Any idea why my signature is only displayed on my first post? ... the <Show your signature> box is checked



 It *might* be a new server glitch. Dunno, though.


----------



## azmodean

The sig only shows on your first post on a given page, cuts down on space I guess.


----------



## Laurel

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> OT: Any idea why my signature is only displayed on my first post? ... the <Show your signature> box is checked



So far as I know this has always happened this way. 

Each page of a thread will only display your signature in your first post to that page. After that first post however it leaves the signature off. On page two your sig will appear again in your first post of that page.

PS- Congrats on your record.  Is this an obsession or just something that started for fun?


----------



## diaglo

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Use model glue and make a dice sculpture?




are you crazy???

why would i ever do that to my dice?

dice are meant to be rolled, used, put on a pedestal, admired, fondled...

i'm playing with my dice right now. IYKWIMAITYD.

diaglo "has at least as many dice" Ooi


----------



## Kevin Cook

Laurel said:
			
		

> PS- Congrats on your record.  Is this an obsession or just something that started for fun?




LOL ... see my post HERE for the answer to that one


----------



## Kevin Cook

diaglo said:
			
		

> are you crazy???




 Some say that I am ... see the previous post 



> dice are meant to be rolled, used, put on a pedestal, admired, fondled...




Thats an idea ... make a pedestal out of dice


----------



## francisca

diaglo said:
			
		

> dice are meant to be rolled, used, put on a pedestal, admired, fondled...



And hurled at reprobate players (especially the grognards).  :-D


----------



## diaglo

you aren't crazy unless you did like i did and bought the st00pid Dragon Dice


----------



## francisca

Oh yeah, Welcome to ENWorld, Kevin!


----------



## Kevin Cook

diaglo said:
			
		

> you aren't crazy unless you did like i did and bought the st00pid Dragon Dice




GUILTY


----------



## tarchon

My fractal π-sider won't stop rolling - what should I do?


----------



## Kevin Cook

francisca said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Welcome to ENWorld, Kevin!




Thanks ... I have been monitoring for a while now ... but never decided to join until yesterday ... I have this same thread on several other boards as well ... 

I kind of feel like I am stepping on ZANDER's toes as he is the dice master of this board


----------



## diaglo

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Thanks ... I have been monitoring for a while now ... but never decided to join until yesterday ... I have this same thread on several other boards as well ...
> 
> I kind of feel like I am stepping on ZANDER's toes as he is the dice master of this board




i think i've replied to your threads on several boards.

and don't worry about Simkin. he loves dice as much as the rest of us.


----------



## Kevin Cook

diaglo said:
			
		

> and don't worry about Simkin. he loves dice as much as the rest of us.




I have known him (personally) for several years ... even traveled to England to meet him in person


----------



## Ferret

Make a giant die from all of the little dice? It could still be rolled and still includes glue!


----------



## Kevin Cook

Ferret said:
			
		

> Make a giant die from all of the little dice? It could still be rolled and still includes glue!




LOL ... I love it ... Great idea


----------



## Janx

tarchon said:
			
		

> My fractal π-sider won't stop rolling - what should I do?




Wrap it in wire coils, surround it with magents and power your house with it...


----------



## FCWesel

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Cool. I got one for you.
> Who makes 8-sided d4s. I got some at GenCon a few years ago and want some more but I dont remember from whom I bought them from.




http://store.yahoo.com/gsonline/8sid14numdic.html


----------



## Kevin Cook

Janx said:
			
		

> Wrap it in wire coils, surround it with magents and power your house with it...




Yea ... didnt think of that ... perpetual motion


----------



## der_kluge

If I want to generate the following from dice, how could I do it:

1-7


----------



## Kevin Cook

die_kluge said:
			
		

> If I want to generate the following from dice, how could I do it:
> 
> 1-7




Use a 7 sided die


----------



## kenobi65

Another weird d4 question...

In addition to one of those 8-sided d4s (I think Gamescience promoted them as the "d4 that rolls" back in the Cretaceous Era when I bought it), I've also got four 12-sided d4s that I bought at the Chessex booth at GenCon Indy last summer.  They're numbered with Roman numerals (I, II, III, IV).  Who made 'em?  Can I find 'em for sale anyplace?  They're the envy of my gaming group, and quite a few of my players would like some.


----------



## Kevin Cook

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I've also got four 12-sided d4s that I bought at the Chessex booth at GenCon Indy last summer. They're numbered with Roman numerals (I, II, III, IV). Who made 'em? Can I find 'em for sale anyplace? They're the envy of my gaming group, and quite a few of my players would like some.




As far as my database tells me ... they are made by Chessex ... but I dont see any for sale at the moment ... checked both Gamestation and Advancing Hordes 

THIS  is the die we are speaking of


----------



## kenobi65

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> As far as my database tells me ... they are made by Chessex ... but I dont see any for sale at the moment ... checked both Gamestation and Advancing Hordes
> 
> THIS  is the die we are speaking of




It is indeed!  Having a handful of 'em is great for Magic Missiles.  I'll just have to check out the Chessex booth again at GenCon in August.


----------



## der_kluge

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Use a 7 sided die




I admit that that's pretty slick.  I'd never heard of a 7-sided die, but I have to believe that based on the fact that at least 2 of the sides aren't the same shape as the other sides, that it could never really roll randomly.


----------



## Zander

diaglo said:
			
		

> ...and don't worry about Simkin. he loves dice as much as the rest of us.



True!


----------



## Zander

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I admit that that's pretty slick. I'd never heard of a 7-sided die, but I have to believe that based on the fact that at least 2 of the sides aren't the same shape as the other sides, that it could never really roll randomly.



The topmost die in the pic at http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=15290 is a fair d7. 

The odd-numbered dice in the pic were co-invented by Jason Huff and myself. They were made by Jason and photographed by me. Each die is positioned so that its highest face (i.e. its 'd number') is uppermost.


----------



## Kevin Cook

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I admit that that's pretty slick. I'd never heard of a 7-sided die, but I have to believe that based on the fact that at least 2 of the sides aren't the same shape as the other sides, that it could never really roll randomly.




Actually the die has been proportioned so that the rectangular faces are rolled as often as the pentagonal faces ... much like the d5 and the d9 (work in progress) 

Like Zander ... I too have a d7 design ... 

HERE is where they can be viewed ... Look for MY DESIGN 

Personally I feel that the Zander / Huff design is the most elegant


----------



## tarchon

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Actually the die has been proportioned so that the rectangular faces are rolled as often as the pentagonal faces ... much like the d5 and the d9 (work in progress)



Is that just an empirical result or was it designed that way?


----------



## Kevin Cook

tarchon said:
			
		

> Is that just an empirical result or was it designed that way?




I cant speak for the d7 as I dont know the designer ... but I know it does roll fair 

The d5 was designed that way ... there were several prototypes that were made and rolled until the correct proportions rendered fair results


----------



## Tuzenbach

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Actually the die has been proportioned so that the rectangular faces are rolled as often as the pentagonal faces ... much like the d5 and the d9 (work in progress)
> 
> Like Zander ... I too have a d7 design ...
> 
> HERE is where they can be viewed ... Look for MY DESIGN
> 
> Personally I feel that the Zander / Huff design is the most elegant



 That's only because you haven't seen mine. But *that's* only because I refuse to show it. And THAT'S only because I'd rather get the patent first! 

Hello, Kevin! At Dice Maniacs, I'm "CabirToz".


----------



## Zander

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> I cant speak for the d7 as I dont know the designer ... but I know it does roll fair



I had a long chat with Lou Zocchi after that article about my collection appeared last year. Lou said that the d7 he used to sell is not, after all, fair; certainly not as fair as the d5.

Fairness, though, is a scale. As an absolute state for dice, it only exists in theory. If we take as our standard of "fair" so-called shop dice, the plastic d7 is unfair but the d5 is.

Of course, all this assumes a "fair" throw. In theory, an unfair die with an unfair throw results in a fair outcome if the two kinds of unfairness exactly counter each other. In theory anyway... 

Zander
(Alexander @ The Dice Maniacs' Club)


----------



## Kevin Cook

NOTEWORTHY DICE ADDED IN JANUARY 2005 

Gamescience Glow in the Dark D3 ... D5 ... D16 ... D24 
Gamescience Prototype Colors for D3
Ankh D10's 
Koplow 55mm D20's (Green and Blue) 
Mint Condition HC Edwards Dice

THEMES ADDED IN JANUARY 2005

Palco Marketing
Glow in the Dark
Yahtzee
Gaming Industry Advertisement Dice

If you can think of a dice theme that I dont already have .. please update this thread


----------



## Raloc

Cool site   Grats on your collection.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Raloc said:
			
		

> Cool site




Thanks ... I put a lot of work into it


----------



## Raloc

Putting up all those pics must take ages.  Very very cool though


----------



## Kevin Cook

Raloc said:
			
		

> Putting up all those pics must take ages.




Actually its not that bad 

As a software engineer ... I wrote a program that looks for files with dates later than the last update I made ... and collects them for upload 

With a fast broadband connection ... it really doesnt take that long


----------



## Raloc

Ah, that's good thinking.  I'm a developer too.  In the process of writing a D&D chat client for my group.

I wish I had nearly as nice a dice collection as you though


----------



## maddman75

My sister is an artist, and wanted to make a sculpture of a dragon made out of gaming dice.  She'd planned to get the dice by collecting extras from gamers.  The project was abandoned when she realized that to a gamer, there is no such thing as extra dice.


----------



## Raloc

That would be cool, but yeah, no way she's getting any dice that way


----------



## Kevin Cook

maddman75 said:
			
		

> My sister is an artist, and wanted to make a sculpture of a dragon made out of gaming dice. She'd planned to get the dice by collecting extras from gamers. The project was abandoned when she realized that to a gamer, there is no such thing as extra dice.




eBay ... there are Tons of junk dice there


----------



## sjmiller

Hey Kevin, impressive collection.  I will have to dig around and find some of my esoteric dice and see if you have them.

One thing my roommate has been asking for are precision edged polyhedral dice.  He really does not like the current trend of rolled or rounded edges, and frankly I cannot blame him.  Any idea where you can find such beasts, preferably in crystal green?  The real catch would be to find the sets with the d4 reading at the top of the point and the d6 being pips instead of numerals.


----------



## Chaldfont

OK I have a question: What games use d30? I vaguely remember friends telling me they were used in a basic D&D supplement waaaaay back when.

If you like dice and Texas Holdem, sign up for my 2nd Annual Dice Holdem tourney at Gen Con Indy this year (http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/diceholdem/).


----------



## Kevin Cook

sjmiller said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin, impressive collection. I will have to dig around and find some of my esoteric dice and see if you have them.




Sounds great 



> One thing my roommate has been asking for are precision edged polyhedral dice. He really does not like the current trend of rolled or rounded edges, and frankly I cannot blame him. Any idea where you can find such beasts, preferably in crystal green? The real catch would be to find the sets with the d4 reading at the top of the point and the d6 being pips instead of numerals.




Gamescience makes them ... Gamestation sells them 

As far as the D4 and D6 are concerned ... I dont know anyone who makes everything you are looking for ... sorry 

Gamescience dice are old school ...


----------



## Kevin Cook

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> OK I have a question: What games use d30? I vaguely remember friends telling me they were used in a basic D&D supplement waaaaay back when.




I have a D30 suppliment from the Armory ... from years ago 

I hear that Button Men use it as well ... cant confirm as I have never played


----------



## Hanuman

Aaaahhhh now I have a good idea who outbid me for that ancient roman glass D20 that went to auction. The damn thing went for over twelve grand.  







Anyone who lives within their means suffers from a lack of imagination.-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kevin Cook

Hanuman said:
			
		

> Aaaahhhh now I have a good idea who outbid me for that ancient roman glass D20 that went to auction. The damn thing went for over twelve grand.




I only bid a bit over $2000

We were just talking about that over Here 

According to someone who actually wrote it down ... it sold for $17,925

Here is a photo of the die


----------



## Kevin Cook

I just added a section on Articles about Dice ... there are 2 articles about me and my collection there ... as well as an article about a fellow collector who we might be familiar with


----------



## Saeviomagy

Hey kev - I was just looking.

I noticed that I have The die on the right, but in red on black instead of red on silver

I've got a bunch of them (10 I think). Interested?


----------



## Stone Angel

So how many do you have?

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Bleys

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> OK I have a question: What games use d30? I vaguely remember friends telling me they were used in a basic D&D supplement waaaaay back when.




Tales from the Floating Vagabond used the d30 as part of the normal rules... I believe it was used for the weapons of size class "Don't Point That Thing at my Planet", but I could be wrong


----------



## Kevin Cook

Saeviomagy said:
			
		

> Hey kev - I was just looking.
> 
> I noticed that I have The die on the right, but in red on black instead of red on silver
> 
> I've got a bunch of them (10 I think). Interested?



Yes ... if I dont have it .. I am almost always interested


----------



## Kevin Cook

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> So how many do you have?




HERE is where you can see my total to date


----------



## sjmiller

One dice game I noticed you did not have, or at least I did not see, was Kismet.  The game comes with 5 dice, and the faces have different colors on them.  The dice I have are wooden, and date from the late 60s or early 70s.  I can't honestly remember playing the game, but I do remember my parents playing it when I was young.  This was one of the first game boxes I pilfered dice from when I started playing Traveller back in 1979.


----------



## Kevin Cook

sjmiller said:
			
		

> One dice game I noticed you did not have, or at least I did not see, was Kismet. The game comes with 5 dice, and the faces have different colors on them. The dice I have are wooden, and date from the late 60s or early 70s. I can't honestly remember playing the game, but I do remember my parents playing it when I was young. This was one of the first game boxes I pilfered dice from when I started playing Traveller back in 1979.




Kismet also had dice with multi colored pips ... I have several sets ... but not in wood


----------



## Chaldfont

Bleys said:
			
		

> Tales from the Floating Vagabond used the d30 as part of the normal rules... I believe it was used for the weapons of size class "Don't Point That Thing at my Planet", but I could be wrong




I forgot about that. Man, I had so much fun with that game. Back when it came out, my FLGS opened up a gaming area and gave a meager gift certificate to DMs who would run games for them. I am proud to say that each of my 6 players picked up a copy of this game after I ran an intro session.

Though I'm pretty sure that speaks for the game and not my DMing!

Best RPG weapon ever: Fuzzy Cutedeath Grenades.


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post 

Here are the highlights of the dice added in February 2005 

Skull Shaped D5 
Werewolf: The Forsaken Dice from White Wolf 
Blue d20 Countdown D20 from Toy Vault 

I added several wooden dice from Germany but have yet been able to identify them 

The 'Information about Dice' section underwent a reorganization this month due to the adding of the Articles about Dice (menu became too cluttered)

Several THEMES were updated as a result of adding new dice 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ...  Ignore this post

I crossed 14000 dice this month 

Here are the highlights of the dice added in March 2005

New Crystal Caste Dwarven Metal 16mm (Standard Size) poly sets
... Brass 
... Copper
... Steel 

Many new Koplow dice were added ... 
...  D20 and D12 Double dice 
... Olympic Colored D30's 
... Many new styles of large D12's  
... New Decimal Dice for generating those numbers between 0.009 and 9999.999 
... A new set of Pink Polys (including d30's) for those lovers of PINK 
... True D10's (1-10 instead of 0-9)

'Invisible' Poker Dice from Kikkerland

I made my own D20 mirror dangler

THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
... Updated Crystal Caste
... Updated Koplow Games
... Updated Adult Dice
... Added Pipe Dream Products
... Added California Exotic Novelties

Information about Dice changes: 
... Added two new Articles about Dice both in German
... Added the Milestones in the Collection page


As always ...  If you have any dice questions ...  post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you


----------



## Red Viper

what is the purpose of making blank dice?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Red Viper said:
			
		

> what is the purpose of making blank dice?




The only reason I can come up with is so that individuals will be able to create their own face values (rather than using a lookup table)


----------



## Red Viper

What would you mark them with?  Markers and paint would wear off quickly.  WOuld you have to rill or carve?  Would they be as precise if you carved or drilled though?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Red Viper said:
			
		

> What would you mark them with?




Permanent marker then clear coat for durability 



> WOuld you have to rill or carve? Would they be as precise if you carved or drilled though?




You could ... but you are correct ... it will effect the trueness of the die if you do


----------



## Zander

Red Viper said:
			
		

> what is the purpose of making blank dice?



I was in an RPG store in Tokyo once and one of the shop assistants was using a permanent overhead projector marker to draw manga characters onto each face of a blank d6. I don't know why you would want to roll different manga characters but he was clearly artistically talented and the dice looked very cool.


----------



## tarchon

Red Viper said:
			
		

> what is the purpose of making blank dice?



Secret rolls.


----------



## Red Viper

Zander said:
			
		

> I was in an RPG store in Tokyo once and one of the shop assistants was using a permanent overhead projector marker to draw manga characters onto each face of a blank d6. I don't know why you would want to roll different manga characters but he was clearly artistically talented and the dice looked very cool.




wow that must have been some talent to do that.


----------



## francisca

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Gamescience dice are old school ...



And still the best.  I love the "+" d20s.  

I bought a couple sets from Zocchi at GenCon last year, even though I don't need them.  Just glad to see the man keep on keepin' on.

I picked up some +d20s off of ebay which I think are factory seconds.  The look like they were supposed to be clear gem dice, but are cloudy/swirled.  Still roll well, and are actually easier to read than the crystal clear ones.


----------



## Kevin Cook

francisca said:
			
		

> And still the best.  I love the "+" d20s.




I have long felt that Gamescience has the highest quality dice and that they come closes to being true precision dice (ie Casino Dice)


----------



## diaglo

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> I have long felt that Gamescience has the highest quality dice and that they come closes to being true precision dice (ie Casino Dice)




ditto.

plus i like my d20s with 0-9 twice.


----------



## JoeGKushner

On Necromancer boards, we talk about dice a bit. Advancing Hordes, one of the few places to get the old Gamescience Dice, is pretty good.

Another company is mentioned, Q something and man, they have some fanastic dice but like $20 a shot.


----------



## Kevin Cook

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> On Necromancer boards, we talk about dice a bit. Advancing Hordes, one of the few places to get the old Gamescience Dice, is pretty good.




I prefer Gamestation 

1) They are a US company and shipping is quicker than AH in canada 

2) They are the authorized Gamescience dealer on the web ... just goto GAMESCIENCE.COM and see 

Then again ... I buy direct from Louis Zocchi (owner of Gamescience) 



> Another company is mentioned, Q something and man, they have some fanastic dice but like $20 a shot.




Q-WORKSHOP  

They are a company in Poland ... The dice are nice but their mold is not the best so some of the dice are not symetric ... they wobble when you spin them


----------



## Driddle

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I admit that that's pretty slick.  I'd never heard of a 7-sided die, but I have to believe that based on the fact that at least 2 of the sides aren't the same shape as the other sides, that it could never really roll randomly.




Random? Yes, it could.

Now, whether the results are _evenly distributed _ is another matter entirely. ...


----------



## werk

So I liked the WURFEL 6-siders on your site and decided I'd try to get some so I could be cool like you!

I go to google and search for WURFEL and dice.  Number one result, dicecollector.com

Looks like they might be German but are sold in Japan?  Any idea how I could get some?


----------



## Kevin Cook

werk said:
			
		

> So I liked the WURFEL 6-siders on your site and decided I'd try to get some so I could be cool like you!
> 
> I go to google and search for WURFEL and dice.  Number one result, dicecollector.com
> 
> Looks like they might be German but are sold in Japan?  Any idea how I could get some?




WÜRFEL is the German word for dice  so I am not sure which ones you are referring to 

Can you tell me the URL of the picture you are speaking of?


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in April 2005

Two more DICE SHAPES added 
... US PATENT 1,030,554
... US PATENT 4,635,938

Added a couple of D32's 
... ASTROLA
... Roulette Die Copy

Added a few of DICE RELATED ITEMS
... LIGHTER 01
... LIGHTER 02
... PUZZLE 02

THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:

BINARY **NEW**
BOOZE
DIVINATION
LOTTERY
METAL
ORIENTAL **NEW**
PLANT
PRECISION OTHER
ROMAN NUMERAL **NEW**
SKULL
SPHERICAL**NEW**
SPORTS
TOBACCO
TV
YAHTZEE

CLOTH
FOAM
PAPER
WOOD

EVIL MINIONS **NEW**
GAMES WORKSHOP
LANGWORTHY **NEW**
PIPE DREAM

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

14222


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2005 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in May 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

One more DICE SHAPE added ... My design

Added several more cursor trailers to the MAIN PAGE ... Poker ... Slots ... Golf ... Several different color poly sets (Refesh page to randomly change the trailer)

Added a TOY_VAULT SIZE COMPARISON

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

Added this Ivory Lord and Lady set ... I have been looking for an original like this for years 

Added another D32 
... D32
... and a comparison of the existing glass ones in the collection 

THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

GENERAL: 
--------

ADULT
BOOZE
DECISION
DIVINATION
FOOD
INFLATABLE
LIGHT
LOTTERY
MAP
MUSIC
OLD
ORIENTAL
PLANT
SPORTS
TV
YAHTZEE

BRAND:
------

BENNO *** NEW ***
CRESTLINE *** NEW ***
ELK
ST_GEORGE
TOY_VAULT

MATERIAL:
---------

CLOTH
GLASS
METAL
PAPER
WOOD

INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

Added ... ASIAN GAMES The Art of Contest to BOOKS ABOUT DICE

Added a page that shows Dice Built or Designed and Built by me

Added a page devoted to Published info featuring my collection



As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

14289


----------



## HellHound

I noticed you don't have the FVLMINATA dice in your roman numerals dice collection - they were sold in sets of 8, each has 8 sides with roman numerals. 

I saw them at my FLGS last time I was there... but that was about 8 months ago. I'll drop in and see if he has any more next time I'm in the city.


----------



## Kevin Cook

HellHound said:
			
		

> I noticed you don't have the FVLMINATA dice in your roman numerals dice collection - they were sold in sets of 8, each has 8 sides with roman numerals.



 Good Catch HH ... I added IT to the page

Even I dont always remember what I have


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Good Catch HH ... I added IT to the page
> 
> Even I dont always remember what I have




Cool. Then I shall not go hunting for said dice, as personally I'm hoping they get around to releasing the long-ago promised FVLMINATAd20.

As a footnote, I noticed that your site is hosted by Shannon (BME), who I know from the old days in the body mod scene. I'm now digging through your site to find out how local you are to me, as we go to visit Shannon about annually...


----------



## Kevin Cook

HellHound said:
			
		

> Cool. Then I shall not go hunting for said dice, as personally I'm hoping they get around to releasing the long-ago promised FVLMINATAd20.
> 
> As a footnote, I noticed that your site is hosted by Shannon (BME), who I know from the old days in the body mod scene. I'm now digging through your site to find out how local you are to me, as we go to visit Shannon about annually...




FVLMINATAd20? is that like my Roman D20 

I am not local to Shannon but have known him for years as well


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in JUNE 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

My 15000th Die

597  <MORE> Q-WORKSHOP Dice added this month ... this takes Q-Workshop to the #1 position in my collection 

Two Awesome dice prints added this month (Thanks Topher) 
... Print 1
... Print 2


DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

Light up Poker dice
7-Die Tube from TOY VAULT
My soon to be released Hexidecimal die Prototype
A different kind of D32 (Thanks again to Topher)

THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

GENERAL: 
--------
ADULT
BOOZE
DIVINATION
GAMING
LETTER
LIGHT
OLD
ORIENTAL
PLANT
PRECISION_OTHER
SHIP
SKULL
SPHERICAL
TV
YAHTZEE

BRAND:
------
Crystal Caste
ELK
JON WEBER
KOPLOW
PAST TIMES ***NEW***
Q WORKSHOP
TOY VAULT

MATERIAL:
---------
CLOTH
FOAM
METAL
RUBBER ***NEW***
WOOD


INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

Collection Statistics Page ***NEW***



As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

15000


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2005 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in July 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

Added 172 Casino Dice ... Thanks Andy

Once again Q-Workshop surges ahead with 166 new dice this month 

Added FLAMES OF WAR DICE ... Thanks Wayne from BATTLEFRONT

Please excuse this shameless plug ... 

Announcing the "HexiDie" ... 
... It's a hexidecimally numbered d16 produced by GameStation.net and designed by me.
... It will be released at this years GenCon Indy

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

Two new dice from ROSE & PENTAGRAM ... Thanks Chas

... THIS one is based on THIS from my collection
... Another new one from R&P


From CRYSTAL CASTE ... Thanks Michael

... 2005 ORIGINS DICE
... 14mm HEMATITE DICE
... 16mm OBSIDIAN DICE


From CHESSEX ... Thanks to Laura for picking these up for me at Origins

LUSTEROUS DICE
... D20
... D12
... D10
... D8
... D6
... D4

PHANTOM DICE 
... D20
... D12
... D10
... D8
... D6
... D4


DAMASCUS STEEL D6'S from James Secord

An ORANGE d100 from GAMESCIENCE ... hadn't seen this color before

Another pair of wierd d10's

LARGE METAL POKER DICE

BELL TELEPHONE LOGO DICE


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------
BRITISH MADE
CRYSTAL CASTE
CHESSEX *** NEW *** 
FLAMES OF WAR *** NEW ***
Q-WORKSHOP
ROSE & PENTAGRAM


GENERAL: 
--------
ADULT
BOOZE
OLD
PETROL
PLANT
SHIP
SPORTS


MATERIAL:
---------
METAL
STONE

INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

ANIMATIONS
... I created an animated set of dice digits that you are welcome to use ... also added a couple more amimations

BOOKS 
... Added a "The Collector's Guide to Jackpot and Slot Machine Dice"

ARTICLES
... Added a new article from August 2005 Collect it! magazine 

STATISTICS ABOUT THE COLLECTION

MILESTONES IN THE COLLECTION
... Using my database skills I went back and determined all the 1000 milestones for the collection 


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

15483


----------



## davidschwartznz

Your roman d20 doesn't seem to have underlines or dots or whatever- how do you tell the difference between a IX and an XI?


----------



## Kevin Cook

davidschwartznz said:
			
		

> Your roman d20 doesn't seem to have underlines or dots or whatever- how do you tell the difference between a IX and an XI?




Just like on any other d20 ... the base of the triangle is the base of the number 

I originally did underlines but it kinda detracted from the look of the die


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2005 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in AUGUST 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

Attended GenCon Indy 2005 and picked up THESE DICE

Guinness printed the record in next years edition


DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

CHESSEX released a lot of nice dice ... they seem to be taking the path of doing intricate dice like Q-Workshop

GAMESCIENCE rereleased the D100 with a new stopping mechanism (gravel) ... making it more playable 


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------

CHESSEX
CRYSTAL CASTE
GAMESCIENCE
HPG        *** NEW ***
KOPLOW

GENERAL: 
--------

BINARY
BOOZE
DIVINATION
GLOW
LETTER
TV
PLANT
SKULL
SPORTS

MATERIAL:
---------

GLASS
PAPER
RUBBER
STONE
WOOD

INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

Added a few more ANIMATIONS
Added a couple more DICE SHAPES
Added a new Book ... THE COLLECTORS GUIDE TO CASINO DICE UPDATE EDITION
STATISTICS have been updated


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

15830


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I am very proud of the fact that in 20 years of gaming, I have every dice I've ever bought or found, with the exception of the ones I've traded for other sets...and the ONE I've lost.  It's driving me nuts not having a complete set.  I need an old school GemClear razor edge d6, a pale, yellow green.  If I can get a digital camera, I'll post a pic of the set.


----------



## Kevin Cook

They sound like Gamescience (see link above)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> They sound like Gamescience (see link above)




They are...I've been to the link but didn't find the color.  

The search goes ever on.


----------



## Wystan

Do you have the short lived Magic the Gathering d10 Set?
2 d10 for each color with the mana symbol for the 10 spot.
I will try to get a picture to you.

I also have a d10 Green Mana prototype dice.
The company was forced to remove them from the market.


----------



## guedo79

Do you know why, Wystan?  Was it lead based plastic or copyright problems or something?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Wystan said:
			
		

> Do you have the short lived Magic the Gathering d10 Set?
> 2 d10 for each color with the mana symbol for the 10 spot.
> I will try to get a picture to you.
> 
> I also have a d10 Green Mana prototype dice.
> The company was forced to remove them from the market.



I have some of them ... Click Here ... Here ... and Here



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> Do you know why, Wystan?  Was it lead based plastic or copyright problems or something?



Most likely it was copywright issues


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2005 Review*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in September 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

My 16000th Die

Four new themes created (see below) 

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

Added 194 new Q_WORKSHOP dice 

Added several new shapes thanks to Jason Huff of BEAR CUB MACHINE
... d10
... d9
... d5


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------

BEAR CUB MACHINE *** NEW ***
CARDDICE  *** NEW ***
Q_WORKSHOP


GENERAL: 
--------

AIRCRAFT  *** NEW ***
BOOZE
DECISION
DIVINATION
FOOD
GAMING
HOLIDAY *** NEW ***
TV
PLANT
SKULL
SPHERICAL
SPORTS


MATERIAL:
---------

METAL
STONE
WOOD


INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

Dice Shapes
Collection Statistics



As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

16088


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2005 Update*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in OCTOBER 2005

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

THIS SET is probably the oldest set of plastic d20's ever made 

THIS ARTICLE (Page 9) states

"This can be demonstrated with random combinations of the variables R, Y & B
in Table 1.1. These single-digit numbers in the range 0-9 were generated
by throwing twenty-faced icosahedron coloured dice (red, yellow and blue)
with the numbers zero to nine engraved twice on each die. The dice were
invented in the 1950/60 period by Mr Yasushi ISHIDA and patented by Tokyo-
Shibaura Electric Company. They were marketed and distributed by the
Japanese Standards Association for demonstrating the principles of
statistical quality control."

A new company ... Cave Badger is hand making custom d20's 
... I will have more by next months update and will have a page devoted to their dice 

THESE DICE by Bear Cub Machine are the smallest metal dice I have ever seen
... They are in the process of making dice about 1/2 this size ... and will be able to make the claim of having made the worlds smallest dice 

New Mage the Awakenening Dice from White Wolf were released this month


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------

BEAR CUB MACHINE
LIZ CLAIBORNE *** NEW ***
WHITE WOLF


GENERAL: 
--------
ADULT
BOOZE
DECISION
MONEY
MUSIC
ORIENTAL
PLANT
SMALLEST AND LARGEST
VIDEO GAMES *** NEW ***


MATERIAL:
---------
ERASER *** NEW ***
METAL
WOOD



INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================
I broke the Animated Dice pages down into smaller chunks so they can load easier
... My Animations
... Modeled and Morphed
... Paired D6's
... D6's
... Large Animations
... Movies

As a result I created several new animated headers for these pages 
... HEADER 2
... HEADER 3
... HEADER 4
... HEADER 5
... HEADER 6
... HEADER 7
... HEADER 8


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

16210


----------



## Tuzenbach

Kevin,

Do you have links for the Cave Badger company? The White Wolf dice company? Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Cook

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Kevin,
> 
> Do you have links for the Cave Badger company? The White Wolf dice company? Thanks!



Cave Badger does not have a website ... I suppose I will be the website for them until they get up to speed 

The White Wolf link is at the top of my page dedicated to their dice (as are all links to companies webpages ... if there are any ) or you can just CLICK HERE


----------



## Tuzenbach

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Cave Badger does not have a website ... I suppose I will be the website for them until they get up to speed




Oh, I see. Tell me, the picture of the Cave Badger die......it looks as though the facet containing the "20" is off-center or crooked. Is this an illusion? What's causing this effect? Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Cook

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. Tell me, the picture of the Cave Badger die......it looks as though the facet containing the "20" is off-center or crooked. Is this an illusion? What's causing this effect? Thanks!



It is a bit off center ... and crooked ... but the die itself is true

It stands up to the spin test and does not wobble a bit


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in November 2005

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

Received a large donation of dice this month which filled in several holes in the collection and spawned a couple of new themes 

I am in the process of animating the headers for the GENERAL THEMES ... if you have any suggestions for the animations ... let me know 
(Yes I have animated the Adult Dice theme header ... just for kicks ... No I am not going to post it) 

Via a private auction ... I completed my set of 5 of the large bakelite poker dice ... took me nearly 10 years 

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

A whole new size (14mm) of Dwarven Stone dice by Crystal Caste was released this month

The donation included some strange lettered polys D12 ... D14 ... D20

CAVE BADGER supplied me with several new styles and colors of Aluminum D20's 

LITECUBES now has waterproof ... freezable ... Lightup dice ... for floating in drinks

Another donation of a Pocket Monster D6 Pencil ... Thanks Esper Ranger


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice (Or animating the header):
=====================================================================

BRAND:
------

CAVE BADGER *** NEW ***
Crystal Caste
CRESTLINE *** NEW ***
FIDDLEHEAD *** NEW ***
GAMES WORKSHOP
GEORG JENSEN *** NEW ***
LITECUBES *** NEW ***
SILVER BRAND *** NEW ***
TALKING DICE *** NEW ***


GENERAL: 
--------

AIRCRAFT *** Animated Header added ***
BINARY *** Animated Header added ***
ALCOHOL
CHESS *** Animated Header added ***
DECISION *** Animated Header added ***
DIVINATION *** Animated Header added ***
DOUBLING *** Animated Header added ***
FOOD
GAMING INDUSTRY
GEOGRAPHY *** Animated Header added ***
GLOW IN THE DARK
INFLATABLE *** Animated Header added ***
LETTER
LIGHT UP *** Animated Header added ***
LOTTERY *** Animated Header added ***
MONEY *** Animated Header added ***
MOVIE & TV *** Animated Header added ***
MUSIC
ORIENTAL *** Animated Header added *** << This is my favorite >> 
PETROL *** Animated Header added ***
PIPPED NON-D6 *** Animated Header added ***
PLANT AND ANIMAL
PRECISION DICE (OTHER)
SKULL
SLOT MACHINE *** Animated Header added ***
SMALLEST AND LARGEST *** Animated Header added ***
SPHERICAL *** Animated Header added ***
SPORTS *** Animated Header added ***
TRAIN *** Animated Header added ***
VIDEO GAMES


MATERIAL:
---------

ERASER
METAL
PAPER
STONE
WOOD


INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

I added 2 more statistics pages ... Sizes by email request ... Style ... just because it seems to be the only column left to sort on  



As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

16411


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Lost entries*

Do to the data loss earlier this month some of the updates to this thread have been lost 

Other copies of the monthly updates can be seen starting HERE or HERE


----------



## TresGeek

Hey Kevin,

I was having a discussion with some folks last night about using one (or more) of those plastic "popper" domes from the game Trouble, and seeing if we could swap the dice for one or more polyhedral dice. Have you ever seen something like that?


DM: Pop initiative!
Player: *pop-pop*

Player: I attack the Orc, attempting to crush his skull under the weight of my greatsword. *pop-pop*
DM: A critical threat! Pop again.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in May 2006

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

I finally acquired a set of what I think to be mercury tappers (See Below) ... At least they perform just like I have heard tappers perform ... that is ... face the number you desire to roll up ... then tap the die on a hard surface ... then roll the die ... and it comes up the chosen number a majority of the time

DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

CHESSEX supplied me with a large number of dice this month

REFERENCE PACKS
---------------
...2005-06 OPAQUE & TRANSLUCENT
...2005-2006 SPECKLED
...2006 KEEPING IN STOCK
...2006 SIGNATURE
...DISCONTINUED
...GEMINI

CUSTOM DICE
-----------
...GENCON 2005 (amazing detail) 
...Custom die made for me
...Eiffel Tower d10
...Weather Die
...I have no idea what THIS die is




CRYSTAL CASTE has a new line of "Treasure Chest" dice 

...D20'S
...D12'S
...D10'S
...D8'S
...D6'S
...D4'S


GAMESTATION is now making SICHERMAN DICE for more on what these are CLICK HERE
... I also added their OLD ENGLISH Dice this month 



Added the KOPLOW SPINDOWN DICE



I believe these to be MERCURY TAPPERS



THIS is a interesting die ... I am told it shows the 5 elements of Taoism 

... 4 faces of the dice show animals :
...... The Dragon represents scaled animals
...... The Tiger represents furred animals
...... The Turtle represents shelled animals
...... The Bird represents feathers animals

... 1 face represent the Fith animal, the MAN.
... The last face of the dice is a flower and represents the vegetal world (but doesn’t belong to taoism theory)

... They are all connected to one of the 5 elements of Taoism:

...... Bird / Fire / Summer
...... Man / Earth / between Summer and Fall
...... Tiger / Metal / Fall
...... Turtle / Water / Winter
...... Dragon / Wood / Spring

... Thanks ... Romain Soulie of Shanghai for this explanation



Added a set of Mint condition black casino dice  ... I have wanted a set of these for a while ... They are typically used for reserved games (private) and are rare ... but these are generic ... so they are not so rare 



Finally got ahold of a set of Craig Heinze's MICKEY MOUSE DICE


THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------
CHESSEX
CREATIVE DICE *** NEW ***
CRYSTAL CASTE
DOLLAR TREE *** NEW ***
ELVIN *** NEW ***
GAMESTATION
KOPLOW
MARKS & SPENCER *** NEW ***
ZEKS *** NEW ***


GENERAL: 
--------
ADULT
BOOZE
DECISION
DIVINATION
GAMING
LETTER
LIGHT UP DICE
MOVIE & TV
PETROLIUM COMPANY
WEATHER


MATERIAL:
---------
CLOTH
ERASER
HORN *** NEW ***
WOOD


INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

COLLECTION STATISTICS


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

17332


----------



## Kevin Cook

TresGeek said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin,
> 
> I was having a discussion with some folks last night about using one (or more) of those plastic "popper" domes from the game Trouble, and seeing if we could swap the dice for one or more polyhedral dice. Have you ever seen something like that?
> 
> 
> DM: Pop initiative!
> Player: *pop-pop*
> 
> Player: I attack the Orc, attempting to crush his skull under the weight of my greatsword. *pop-pop*
> DM: A critical threat! Pop again.



LOL ... I seem to recall I saw somewhere someone using the mini d20's in a Pop-O-Matic dome ... I cant recall where though ... I sure would cut down on cheating ... I love the idea


----------



## Uder

Every few months I pop onto a thread like this, mention wooden dice, and everyone says, "yeah, that'd be neat, never seen 'em," and life goes on.

I need some springy pine dice! My pine d6's are the luckiest dice I've ever owned!

Unfortunately, I"m as like to cut off my fingers as get a non-biased die if I tried to carve them myself.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Uder said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I"m as like to cut off my fingers as get a non-biased die if I tried to carve them myself.



I am a wood worker and can make wood d6's .. but do not have accurate enough tools to make the other poly shapes ... So I can sympathize ... I dont think carving is accurate enough ... and would be ... as you say ... dangerous


----------



## Dragonbait

*guedo79* directed me to this thread from another dice thread..

I used to get little d6's from lots of the old Games Workshop games, and I think from the Ghostbusters RPG box set. These little white d6's have the sharp edges and made of the same material as the classic six-sided dice found in most board games. You can buy plastic cases with d6's of the same size as the ones I'm talking about, but they have rounded edges and are of a light material. Does anyone know if those old, sharp-edged small d6's are being made?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> *guedo79* directed me to this thread from another dice thread..
> 
> I used to get little d6's from lots of the old Games Workshop games, and I think from the Ghostbusters RPG box set. These little white d6's have the sharp edges and made of the same material as the classic six-sided dice found in most board games. You can buy plastic cases with d6's of the same size as the ones I'm talking about, but they have rounded edges and are of a light material. Does anyone know if those old, sharp-edged small d6's are being made?



I believe so ... but I would need to see a picture with a ruler included to be sure


----------



## Kevin Cook

*D49 (fourty-nine sided die)*

Just a quick heads up if you are looking for an interesting die 

A person in the UK is selling D49 ... his email is derek@dompromotions.co.uk and ebay ID is derekbartle

Please forgive if this violates any advertising rules ... I am not the seller and just thought others might be interested


----------



## Abe.ebA

A question for you dice collectors...

When you actually play games involving dice, do you have a specific set that you use?  Or do you just pull randomly from the horde?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Abe.ebA said:
			
		

> A question for you dice collectors...
> 
> When you actually play games involving dice, do you have a specific set that you use?  Or do you just pull randomly from the horde?



When RP'ing ... I have a specific set ... that is pulled from my duplicates .... otherwise ... I just use the dice on hand


----------



## Agent Oracle

I have three uncommon dice which you probably don't posess

First is a set of three color-coded wooden cubes from the Elsie The Cow Board game (1950's)  The three dice (which vary in size large, medium, small) were intended for the three players (Elmer, Elsie, and their son, whose name eludes me)  The gameplay was similar to candyland, except the board had a much more "Dairy Farm fresh" nature to it, and certain spaces featured one of the three characters, landing on the space meant you drew a card, which was happy and smiley and whatnot, but did generic little-kid things (extra turn, go back to blue etc.)

Second is of unknown origin a d20 that features alchemical symbols on it's faces instead of numbers.  It is green, and marbelized with bronze coloration on the numbers.

Third is what i refer to as my plot die.  it's a 6-sided die with the following images on it: A Star (5 pointed), a open book, A Question mark, the faces of comedy and tragedy (on one side), a trophy, and a hand pointing to the right.  I don't know where it came from, but I use it to make monor adjustments to my games as necessary.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> First is a set of three color-coded wooden cubes from the Elsie The Cow Board game (1950's)  The three dice (which vary in size large, medium, small) were intended for the three players (Elmer, Elsie, and their son, whose name eludes me)  The gameplay was similar to candyland, except the board had a much more "Dairy Farm fresh" nature to it, and certain spaces featured one of the three characters, landing on the space meant you drew a card, which was happy and smiley and whatnot, but did generic little-kid things (extra turn, go back to blue etc.)



I have a similar set from the 1930's ... ELMER ELSIE BEULAH ... let me know if you would be willing to part with your set  



> Second is of unknown origin a d20 that features alchemical symbols on it's faces instead of numbers.  It is green, and marbelized with bronze coloration on the numbers.



WOW ... sounds neat ... got a picture of it? ... Want to trade? 



> Third is what i refer to as my plot die.  it's a 6-sided die with the following images on it: A Star (5 pointed), a open book, A Question mark, the faces of comedy and tragedy (on one side), a trophy, and a hand pointing to the right.  I don't know where it came from, but I use it to make monor adjustments to my games as necessary.



Does it look like THIS? ... like you ... I have no idea what this is used for


Agent Oracle ... any connection with Oracle Corporation (Databases)?


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in June 2006

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

The collection was mentioned in Guinness World Records Worlds Biggest Everything released this month 

Reshot the TOY VAULT Plush D20 size comparison to show all 4 sizes 

Rounded out the THE_DICE_THEME_CHESSEX
 theme with many that I was missing (Too many to list here)


DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

Added several more Magic the Gathering Spindown dice from Wizards of the Coast
..5TH DAWN
..5TH DAWN
..5TH DAWN
..9TH EDITION
..BETRAYERS
..DARKSTEEL
..DECKMASTERS
..MIRRODIN

From Friendly Games ... added the Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Mans Chest dice

From a guy named Alan Davies in the UK ... added some a new shape of D50 ... They are advertised as a d49 ... in reality they are numbered 01-49 and have a single blank side 
...YELLOW
...RED
...BLUE

Added an interesting set of d12's from the 
HARRY POTTER QUIDDIDITCHgame by THE_DICE_THEME_MATTEL 

GameStation.net has some new dice beginning today (First day of Origins 2006) 
...ORIGINS 2006
...ORIGINS 2006
...ORIGINS 2006
...ORIGINS 2006
...ORIGINS 2006
...ORIGINS 2006

Added some nice AMETHYST dice 



THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------
CHESSEX
GAMESTATION
HASBRO
KOPLOW
MATTEL
USAOPOLY *** NEW ***
Wizards of the Coast

GENERAL: 
--------
CUSTOM MADE DICE *** NEW ***
LETTER
LOTTERY
TV & MOVIE
SKULL
SPINNERS *** NEW ***


MATERIAL:
---------
METAL
STONE
WOOD


INFORMATION ABOUT DICE changes: 
===============================

Added a page with the CHESSEX box inserts to the Chessex Company Info page

With the new Alan Davies D50 this now makes 98 DICE SHAPES found to date 

The Collection in Printed Media


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

17666


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Broken Link*

Noone told me the June Update  page ... its fixed now


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post

Here are the highlights of the dice added in JULY 2006

EVENTS OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
==========================

18000th Die added this month 

Dragon magazine featured a blurb about me and the collection in next months issue


DICE OF PARTICULAR NOTE: 
========================

New dice by BRIAN'S BAZAR aka Brian Sharp Design
... KLINGON BLOODSTONE
... NECRONOM PROTOTYPE
... SPIDER

A bunch of fantastic dice were released by CHESSEX at Origins 2006:
... D12 CLOCK DICE
... D12 CLOCK DICE #2
... D12 CHARACTER CLASS DICE
... D12 CHARACTER CLASS DICE #2
... D8 DIRECTION DICE
... D8 DIRECTION DICE #2
... D8 RACE DICE
... D8 RACE DICE #2
... D6 DUNGEONEER
... D6 ALIGNMENT
... D6 CONTOUR
... D6 D2.jpg
... D6 HEX

New dice this month from CRYSTAL CASTE
... ORIGINS 2006 tin

... 16mm GREEN AVENTURENE

... The new D'OH dice set:
...... D20
...... D12
...... D10 #1
...... D10 #2
...... D8
...... D6
...... D4

A large number of FAMILY LEARNING dice add this month ... their dice and are similar to KOPLOW but not exact 

Several new dice from KOPLOW were added this month 
... D10 DECIMAL
... D12 PLACE HOLDER
... D6 TRIPLE_DICE
... D6 SCARAB BEETLE
... D6 SOCCER
... FOAM D6 AMIMALS
... D6 VOWELS
... D6 WORDS



THEME Changes (Updated/Added) as a result of adding new dice:
=============================================================

BRAND:
------
BRIAN'S BAZAR
CHESSEX
CRYSTAL CASTE
FAMILY LEARNING *** NEW ***
KOPLOW


GENERAL: 
--------
ADULT
AIRCRAFT
BINARY
BOOZE
DECISION
DIRECTION *** NEW ***
DIVINATION
GAME_BUILDER *** NEW ***
HANDMADE
LETTER
MONEY
TV
MUSIC
PLANT AND ANIMAL
SHIP
SPORTS
TIME *** NEW ***
TRAIN


MATERIAL:
---------
FOAM
GLASS
METAL
STONE
WOOD


As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

18025


----------



## Thunderfoot

Okay, here's one for you.
My wife used to have a PEACH set of dice, they were orignally made by The Armory which was bought ouot by Chessex a few years back.  Chessex no longer supports the dice sets made by The Armory (at least not all of them) and my wife's set was lost in an intercontinental move a few years back.

So the question is - where can you find peach translucent polyhedrals?


----------



## Contrarian

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> ... D12 CHARACTER CLASS DICE
> ... D12 CHARACTER CLASS DICE #2
> ... D8 DIRECTION DICE
> ... D8 DIRECTION DICE #2
> ... D8 RACE DICE
> ... D8 RACE DICE #2




Chessex's website still lists the Armory six-sided race and class dice.  Do you know if  Chessex is discontinuing those in favor of the new 12-siders?

Nice to see alignment dice back.  I'd been looking for a pair.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Contrarian said:
			
		

> Chessex's website still lists the Armory six-sided race and class dice.  Do you know if  Chessex is discontinuing those in favor of the new 12-siders?
> 
> Nice to see alignment dice back.  I'd been looking for a pair.



I dont see the Armory dice on Chessex's website ... Can you give me the URL you found them on? 

I dont know if Chessex is going to discontinue that line or not ... But I can ask


----------



## Contrarian

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> I dont see the Armory dice on Chessex's website ... Can you give me the URL you found them on?




They're not pictured, but they're still listed in the middle of the six-sider page:

http://chessex.com/Dice/Specialty Dice/6_sided.htm

They're the ones listed as "formerly ARY DIE-001", etc, for a buck each.


----------



## reanjr

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I admit that that's pretty slick.  I'd never heard of a 7-sided die, but I have to believe that based on the fact that at least 2 of the sides aren't the same shape as the other sides, that it could never really roll randomly.




From what I understand, the sides are of different sizes (surface area) as well as shape so that the distribution is maximized.


----------



## Bihor

diaglo said:
			
		

> you aren't crazy unless you did like i did and bought the st00pid Dragon Dice




It's only crazy if you're the only one in your town who both them, and was happy to find them on sale, and both more, (like I did)


----------



## Kevin Cook

Contrarian said:
			
		

> They're not pictured, but they're still listed in the middle of the six-sider page:
> 
> http://chessex.com/Dice/Specialty Dice/6_sided.htm
> 
> They're the ones listed as "formerly ARY DIE-001", etc, for a buck each.



Thanks


----------



## carrot

Firstly I am agog at the wonderousness of your collection! 

Secondly - what is the highest number of faces on a die that you have come across? I have the obligatory d100, but somehow I'd imagine that there must be some more impressive ones out there...


----------



## Zander

carrot said:
			
		

> Secondly - what is the highest number of faces on a die that you have come across? I have the obligatory d100, but somehow I'd imagine that there must be some more impressive ones out there...



Of the mass produced ones, 100 is tops. However, I once made a d120 out of paper. It was about 4" (10cm) across and required a lot of room to roll so it wasn't very practical but it did work.

Zander
He who officiates over dice-related records for Guinness


----------



## Kevin Cook

carrot said:
			
		

> Firstly I am agog at the wonderousness of your collection!
> 
> Secondly - what is the highest number of faces on a die that you have come across? I have the obligatory d100, but somehow I'd imagine that there must be some more impressive ones out there...



Zander is correct ... I have seen pictures of a D120 ... and it is on my to do list to make one


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



 

Click on the die ABOVE for highlights of dice added in AUGUST 2006

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Contrarian

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> I need help Id'ing these dice ... I have at least figured out they are Klingon and Elven




Decipher publishes licensed games for Star Trek and Lord of the Rings.  I'd guess the dice were a promotional item, or possibly from a boxed set.


----------



## Contrarian

Contrarian said:
			
		

> Chessex's website still lists the Armory six-sided race and class dice.  Do you know if  Chessex is discontinuing those in favor of the new 12-siders?




I get to answer my own question, because I asked the cashier at the Chessex booth at Gencon about the Armory dice. 

Except that she had no idea what I was talking about, so she asked another employee.

And _he_ had no idea what I was talking about, so he asked the oldest guy at the booth.

_That guy_ told me that Chessex _never_ bothered manufacturing the Armory novelty dice, but that they're still selling "the leftovers from the takeover, ten years ago."  He was rolling his eyes when said that.

(There actually were a few of the Armory six-siders for sale at the booth.)

So, the Armory dice _are_ discontinued, as of late last century.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Neat site! I browsed through the "Old Dice" collection, and noticed that some of the markings on the Egyptian dice looked like the Roman dice. I also think it's cool that there are really old d20s. It's like that cartoon on papyrus that they found in an Egyptian tomb. Aside from the Japanese dice made in the 50s, are there any other unusual (i.e. non-d6) polyhedral dice that came into existence then?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Contrarian said:
			
		

> Decipher publishes licensed games for Star Trek and Lord of the Rings.  I'd guess the dice were a promotional item, or possibly from a boxed set.



Thanks ... I kinda figured that ... and have emailed Decpher for details ... no reply as yet 



			
				Contrarian said:
			
		

> So, the Armory dice _are_ discontinued, as of late last century.



Good to know ... that makes them more valuable  



			
				Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Neat site! I browsed through the "Old Dice" collection, and noticed that some of the markings on the Egyptian dice looked like the Roman dice. I also think it's cool that there are really old d20s. It's like that cartoon on papyrus that they found in an Egyptian tomb. Aside from the Japanese dice made in the 50s, are there any other unusual (i.e. non-d6) polyhedral dice that came into existence then?



By then do you mean during ancient (BC)? ... or just OLD? ... There are 8 sided poker dice made in 1881


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Very cool! Actually, I was just wondering if d4s or d12s or d8s had seen use between the making of those Japanese dice (1956) and D&D starting going (1972?). What brought this to mind was Paul Cardwell of CARPGA mentioning years ago in a post elsewhere that he had seen games using polyhedral solids being played well before D&D got going strong.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Very cool! Actually, I was just wondering if d4s or d12s or d8s had seen use between the making of those Japanese dice (1956) and D&D starting going (1972?). What brought this to mind was Paul Cardwell of CARPGA mentioning years ago in a post elsewhere that he had seen games using polyhedral solids being played well before D&D got going strong.



THIS patent from 1965 speaks of a game that uses a D20, D12, D8, D6 and D4

I know there was a french RPG called Magira that predated D&D as well ... I do not know what sorts of dice (if any) that it used

Have you tried to contact Paul and ask to what he was referrring?


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Nope. I was just curious about independant sources for the dice. It certainly looks like they were around well before D&D came about. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the die ABOVE for highlights of dice added in September 2006

If anyone has any MTG Spindown d20's they are willing to part with ... feel free to email me 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the die ABOVE for highlights of dice added in October 2006

I am still looking for MTG Spindown d20's to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

Anyone know what/who THIS die is advertising for?


----------



## icedrake

A few years ago, I walked into my game store and sorted through their random dice set and found a number of d10s with the magic mana symbols on them, specifically fire and plains. Did they make a set for all 5 of the colors? Do you have any idea where I could get more?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Who makes old school plastic dice like used to come in D&D boxed sets from the 1980's?


----------



## Kevin Cook

icedrake said:
			
		

> A few years ago, I walked into my game store and sorted through their random dice set and found a number of d10s with the magic mana symbols on them, specifically fire and plains. Did they make a set for all 5 of the colors? Do you have any idea where I could get more?




Yes ... they made all 5 symbols

As far as where to get them ... I have not seen them in years ... and my guess is they were produced without permission of WOTC


----------



## Kevin Cook

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Who makes old school plastic dice like used to come in D&D boxed sets from the 1980's?




Noone now ... THESE old 'ablative' dice quickly fell to the wayside when Armory and Gamescience released their precision edged dice


----------



## Zodiak

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> *Can't find that rare (or not so rare) die?
> 
> Ever wonder what a wierd die is used for?
> 
> Just want to talk about dice?
> 
> Then this is the thread for you ...
> 
> I have been gaming and collecting dice since 1977 and am the current Guinness World Record Holder for the Largest Collection of Dice ... so fire away if you need dice info *



Ok, here is one for you:
This dice is a d10, made of purple glass. It is probably german, and i saw it first in the mid 1970s, but I guess it is much older.
How old is it? What was it made for?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Zodiac and I have been talking offline about this one ... 

HERE is an enhanced version of the photo 

This one has me stumped ... anybody ever seen this style of d10 before? 

If so ... have you seen a spare?


----------



## Zodiak

We both think it is pre 1950, I assume it could be from the 1920s or even earlier. There was an other dice with it, that is sadly lost, this one could have been a d20. Someone in my CoC Forum indicated it could have been used for fortune telling or some occult purpose.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Help Needed*

In preparation for the 20000th die ... I would like to have a custom die made ... as such I am looking for a large blank Icosahedron (d20) ... I have tried Koplow ... they dont have a source for blanks ... I have tried ebay ... Google ... and Froogle ... and cannot find anything other than quartz ... 

Does anyone know where I can purchase a large (55mm+) blank icosahedron made of an engravable material?

It looks like I am going to have to resort to having one made via rapid prototyping


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the die ABOVE for highlights of dice added in November 2006

I am still looking for MTG Spindown d20's to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## BaldHero

Wow, i see that you picked up some of the mayfair games Gemstones. I used to love that game. amazing to see it pictured there, but not surprising i guess.


----------



## Kevin Cook

BaldHero said:
			
		

> Wow, i see that you picked up some of the mayfair games Gemstones. I used to love that game. amazing to see it pictured there, but not surprising i guess.



I did not know there was a game with the Gemstones ... Interesting ... I just thought they were competition for Gamescience


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Happy National Dice Day (Dec 4)*

I didnt even know this existed until I received an email from someone asking me for suggestions to celebrate today's occasion 

Link 1
Link 2

Now the question is ... what nation?


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2006 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the die ABOVE for highlights of dice added in December 2006

I am still looking for MTG Spindown d20's to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Paradox

diaglo said:
			
		

> what do i do with the 35lbs of extra pearled dice my friend WizO Paradox wouldn't take?




I'll take them! I'll take them!

Yes, speckled is perfered and my favorie, but I like all kinds.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*D120*

Over the holidays I made a D120


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the D120 ABOVE for highlights of dice added in January 2007

I am still looking for MTG Spindown d20's to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Driddle

Who produced the study that revealed dark dice roll faster and are more likely to land big number up? I remember the explanation involved the physics of heat absorption and how it favored dice faces with greater surface area (i.e. more pips or more digits carved into the side).

Darned if I can remember enough key terms/phrases to look it up on Google, though.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Driddle said:
			
		

> Who produced the study that revealed dark dice roll faster and are more likely to land big number up? I remember the explanation involved the physics of heat absorption and how it favored dice faces with greater surface area (i.e. more pips or more digits carved into the side).
> 
> Darned if I can remember enough key terms/phrases to look it up on Google, though.



LOL ... I had never heard that ... if anyone has a link ... please let me know so I can include it in my links section


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the image above for highlights of dice added in February 2007

I added several more MTG Spindowns this month but am still needing more to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kirlia7755

Where could I get a D120?


----------



## Kae'Yoss

How much do you think are dice that get thrown into bodies of water when they roll badly, eventually finding their way into the oceans, contribute to the raise of the Mean Sea Level in the last 30 years?   

Seriously: How many dice are in that collection now?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Kirlia7755 said:
			
		

> Where could I get a D120?




They are not for sale and have to be hand made ... I only know of 2 in existence


----------



## Kevin Cook

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> How much do you think are dice that get thrown into bodies of water when they roll badly, eventually finding their way into the oceans, contribute to the raise of the Mean Sea Level in the last 30 years?
> 
> Seriously: How many dice are in that collection now?



No clue ... All I know is that I have never contributed to the 'Davy Jones' Locker Dice Collection'


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

*standard dice are how big?*

I see 30mm dice and 55 mm dice, and little bitty dice, but, for comparisons sake, what is the standard size for RPG dice, say, those found in the D&D adventure game or most FLGS?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I see 30mm dice and 55 mm dice, and little bitty dice, but, for comparisons sake, what is the standard size for RPG dice, say, those found in the D&D adventure game or most FLGS?



A standard polyhedral set of dice has no one size as the shapes demand different sizes 

Traditionally the size of a poly set is measured by the face to face measurement of the D20 ... in which case 16mm is the standard size


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> A standard polyhedral set of dice has no one size as the shapes demand different sizes
> 
> Traditionally the size of a poly set is measured by the face to face measurement of the D20 ... in which case 16mm is the standard size



  Awesome. Thank you.  This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the image above for highlights of dice added in March 2007

I added several more MTG Spindowns this month but am still needing more to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the image of the 20000th die in the collection (above) for highlights of dice added in April 2007

I wasnt able to add any more MTG Spindowns this month  ... but am willing to pay top dollar for the remaining ones I NEED

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the image above for highlights of dice added in May 2007

I added several more MTG Spindowns this month but am still needing more to finish THESE sets

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Upper_Krust

Hey Kevin! 

are there any dice you know of, that you don't have? Or do you own one of all the dice types you know of?

Just curious because I bought Zander* some (what I thought were obscure) dice for his birthday last year. But I imagine what dice collectors see as obscure, and what the less well informed man-on-the-street (ie. me) see as obscure are obviously two different things.

I should point out I am a friend of Zanders, and not someone that goes about buying presents for random strangers.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> are there any dice you know of, that you don't have? Or do you own one of all the dice types you know of?



Yes ... there are many dice that I know of that I do not have ... 

The Louis Vuitton dice

Several of the MTG Spindowns 

Just to name a few



> Just curious because I bought Zander* some (what I thought were obscure) dice for his birthday last year. But I imagine what dice collectors see as obscure, and what the less well informed man-on-the-street (ie. me) see as obscure are obviously two different things.
> 
> I should point out I am a friend of Zanders, and not someone that goes about buying presents for random strangers.



LOL ... I know Zander as well ... I spent a week in London back in 2000 ...

It is funny you mentioned a present ... the dice you see in this month's posting was a present from a friend (see the highlights above)


----------



## Father of Dragons

Here's a type of die I've been wondering about for years.  They are plain white plastic six-sided dice with rounded corners, about 0.6" along one side.  One three sides is a san-serif X (or perhaps a multiplication sign).  On the other three sides is a san-serif I (or perhaps a subtraction sign or a dash).  All three I's are oriented the same, the three X's form a strip, as do the three I's (and thus one X is across from another X, one I is across from another I, and the remaining I and X are across from each other).  The X's and I's are inscribed/cast into the surface, and are marked with black ink.

I picked these dice up from the misc. dice bin at a Game Keeper about 8 or so years ago.  They sort of look like math dice of some sort, but there were no other dice that matched them in the bin, and no other dice that looked like they might be used for math games.  No one at the store had the slightest idea what the dice were for originally (they had already been in the misc. bin when they had started working there).  We used them instead of a coin for coin flips in the Pokemon TCG (hey, that's what my kids were into then).

Anyway, and idea what purpose these might have intended for?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Father of Dragons said:
			
		

> Anyway, and idea what purpose these might have intended for?



They sound like they are for a game called FUDGE ... If not then I would say that they are math manipulatives dice 

There are several companies that make dice for FUDGE ... Q-Workshop makes my favorite ones


----------



## Father of Dragons

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> They sound like they are for a game called FUDGE ... If not then I would say that they are math manipulatives dice
> 
> There are several companies that make dice for FUDGE ... Q-Workshop makes my favorite ones



I don't think they're Fudge dice -- for one thing, they don't have two blank sides, and for another, don't Fudge dice have "+" and "-" on them?  The X is clearly *not* a "+", as it is oriented wrong and the two lines are not at right angles, but rather about 15 degrees off from that.  Actually, the fact that the lines of the X cross at an angle other 90 degrees indicates it is probably not a times symbol either, but rather a capital X.  Which would indicate it isn't a math die, either.  A mystery.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Father of Dragons said:
			
		

> A mystery.



 Yes ... It seems so 

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Father of Dragons

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Yes ... It seems so
> 
> Can you post a picture?



I can try ...


----------



## Kevin Cook

Those do seem to be math manipulatives dice 

Both Koplow and Family Learning sell their own versions of such a die


----------



## Father of Dragons

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Those do seem to be math manipulatives dice
> 
> Both Koplow and Family Learning sell their own versions of such a die



I guess they must be, even if sort of odd ones -- thanks for your time on this.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Father of Dragons said:
			
		

> I guess they must be, even if sort of odd ones -- thanks for your time on this.



You are quite welcome ... 

<< Spreading dice information around the world >>


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the image above for highlights of dice added in June 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... HERE is what I have / need 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the 21000th die above for highlights of dice added in July 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... HERE is what I have / need ... just 9 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Gen Con Indy 2007*

For those attending Gen Con next week and wish to:

* Meet me (Like many have done)
* Have me roll your dice for luck for you (like at least 2 have done)
* Rub my belly for luck (like Buddha has done to him)
* Rub my head for luck (we wont go there)

Keep an eye out for a short round guy with either the large red D20 hat ... or the leather tophat


----------



## Kevin Cook

Did anyone else pickup some of the Ennie Awards Dice at Gen Con Indy?


----------



## Chaldfont

I have a question...

Ok, I must be pretty dense. I've been playing RPGs since the early 80s, but I've never noticed this before. I was playing Sunday and I had all my dice set to the highest number (a superstition my friend calls "charging the dice"). As I set them up I realized that there is no standardization to how the numbers are configured on the faces. What I mean is, if you set two different d20s with the 20 showing, the numbers surrounding the 20 will be different!

I don't really know why this surprised me. For some reason, I thought there would be some kind of standard, maybe based on those legendary first dice used by the Forefathers of Gaming.

So my questions are: Is there a standard for d6s, maybe used by casinos by tradition? Is there even consistency between dice made by the same company? Do the orientations of the numbers have any affect on the probability of rolling certain numbers?


----------



## Atavar

My understanding is that a "properly" configured die is one in which two opposite sides of the die always add up to N+1, where N is the number of sides on the die.  So, for a d6, opposite sides would be 6-1, 5-2, and 4-3.  Even with this standard, though, even a d6 can have different "configurations" (e.g. the 5 is to the left of the six on one die and to the right on another).

My older dice follow this norm, but many of my newer dice do not.  I prefer dice that do follow this standard.  I have no rational reason why I have that preference, though.

As for configuration affecting distribution, I think it may have an effect if one doesn't put a nice spin on a die when one rolls it.  Spinning it well, though, when tossing it should eliminate any effect of the distribution, I'd think.

On another note, I remember back in 2ed days, when one rolled a d10 for initiative, and rolling low was good.  I had a player who very often seemed to roll low.  Occasionally, he'd roll very high.  Then one day someone noticed that his d10's were 0-4, twice (so, 0-0-1-1-2-2-3-3-4-4).  That's why he almost always rolled low (1-4) with the occasional high roll (0).

Later,

Atavar


----------



## Kevin Cook

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> I have a question...
> 
> Ok, I must be pretty dense. I've been playing RPGs since the early 80s, but I've never noticed this before. I was playing Sunday and I had all my dice set to the highest number (a superstition my friend calls "charging the dice"). As I set them up I realized that there is no standardization to how the numbers are configured on the faces. What I mean is, if you set two different d20s with the 20 showing, the numbers surrounding the 20 will be different!



Correct ... the configuration varies from mold to mold ... CLICK HERE for examples 



> I don't really know why this surprised me. For some reason, I thought there would be some kind of standard, maybe based on those legendary first dice used by the Forefathers of Gaming.



I may not be a forefather of gaming ... but I have been gaming for 30 years as of this month and I have never seen nor heard of a standard  



> So my questions are: Is there a standard for d6s, maybe used by casinos by tradition?



Other than opposing sides adding to 7 (see below) and precision ... there is no standard 

Some casinos use right hand dice .. others use left hand dice ... CLICK HERE for explanation 

Precision is determined by the local gambling commission ... but is typically 1/5000th of an inch



> Is there even consistency between dice made by the same company?



Only with Gamescience and even Lou's dice are only about 1/100th of an inch precise 

As to configuration consistancy ... only Chessex varies their configurations greatly ... as they use so many manufacturers 



> Do the orientations of the numbers have any affect on the probability of rolling certain numbers?



Only when using English (see below) 



			
				Atavar said:
			
		

> My understanding is that a "properly" configured die is one in which two opposite sides of the die always add up to N+1



A better term would be 'accepted' configuration ... as dice have either conformed or not conformed to this standard for centuries 



> As for configuration affecting distribution, I think it may have an effect if one doesn't put a nice spin on a die when one rolls it.  Spinning it well, though, when tossing it should eliminate any effect of the distribution, I'd think.



The term you are speaking of here is 'English' ... 

If a die is well balanced ... and is truly rolled randomly ... dice tower ... or bouncing off a surface ... then distribution of the indicated indica (sides) has no bearing ... 

If a die is thrown with English ... distribution can have an effect ... if a master thrower throws it with Engish ... then distribution should have little effect as they can virtually control the dice regardless of configuration ... it is amazing to watch 



> On another note, I remember back in 2ed days, when one rolled a d10 for initiative, and rolling low was good.  I had a player who very often seemed to roll low.  Occasionally, he'd roll very high.  Then one day someone noticed that his d10's were 0-4, twice (so, 0-0-1-1-2-2-3-3-4-4).  That's why he almost always rolled low (1-4) with the occasional high roll (0)



LOL ... I still play 2nd ed ... I need one of those


----------



## HellHound

Hey Kevin, I feel like a fool for not recognizing you at GenCon when we got crammed in an elevator together going in the back way to the Embassy Suites - I knew you looked familiar but not from here, from the old days on rec.arts.bodyart.

Anyways, just wanted to say Hi, and thanks for the dicecollector.com die.



> If a die is thrown with English ... distribution can have an effect ... if a master thrower throws it with Engish ... then distribution should have little effect as they can virtually control the dice regardless of configuration ... it is amazing to watch




Unfortunately, people tend to associate streaks of luck with English. I was accused directly of cheating at one tournament after a series of exceptionally lucky rolls. But that is neither here nor there.


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Did anyone else pickup some of the Ennie Awards Dice at Gen Con Indy?




Hmm... for some strange reason I have a bag of them here. About three dozen is my guess.


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> ​





Wow, those aluminium ones are gorgeous. They remind me of everything I wish the QWorkshop dice were.​


----------



## Kevin Cook

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin, I feel like a fool for not recognizing you at GenCon when we got crammed in an elevator together going in the back way to the Embassy Suites - I knew you looked familiar but not from here, from the old days on rec.arts.bodyart.



WOW ... you are a RABbit? ... Small world 



> Anyways, just wanted to say Hi, and thanks for the dicecollector.com die.



You are very welcome ... they were a big hit ... but the question is ... will anyone use them to contact me (their intended purpose) 



> Unfortunately, people tend to associate streaks of luck with English. I was accused directly of cheating at one tournament after a series of exceptionally lucky rolls. But that is neither here nor there.



A true master of the dice roll knows when to lose ... so the mark(s) dont figure it out 



			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> Hmm... for some strange reason I have a bag of them here. About three dozen is my guess.



You must work with Denise ... I know she is / was a RABbit  



> Wow, those aluminium ones are gorgeous. They remind me of everything I wish the QWorkshop dice were.



Actually these dice are the way Q-Workshop used to be ... rough ... and non symetic 

Their new dice are exeptional ... they have discovered how to produce clear vs translucent dice ... and they are now very balanced


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> WOW ... you are a RABbit? ... Small world
> 
> You must work with Denise ... I know she is / was a RABbit




Yeah, we're married. My house is still a mess of ENnie award stuff that we're cleaning up finally for the weekend.


----------



## wildstarsreach

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> *Can't find that rare (or not so rare) die?
> 
> Ever wonder what a wierd die is used for?
> 
> Just want to talk about dice?
> 
> Then this is the thread for you ...
> 
> I have been gaming and collecting dice since 1977 and am the current Guinness World Record Holder for the Largest Collection of Dice ... so fire away if you need dice info *




I'm looking for sets of the armory die sets that were discontinued about 1992.  There are specific color sets that I'm looking for too.  Royal purple, Saphire blue and clear in both black and white lettering.

If you can supply me with I will pay a premium for these.  A finder's fee for referring me to where I can get them if you don't have them.


----------



## Kevin Cook

wildstarsreach said:
			
		

> I'm looking for sets of the armory die sets that were discontinued about 1992.  There are specific color sets that I'm looking for too.  Royal purple, Saphire blue and clear in both black and white lettering.
> 
> If you can supply me with I will pay a premium for these.  A finder's fee for referring me to where I can get them if you don't have them.



Which style? ... 

There were 3 generations of Armory 

Generation 1 with the A replacing the 1 on the d4. d6, d8, d20 ... similar to Gamescience's 

Generation 2 without the A

Generation 3 rounded and very similar to Koplow


----------



## Kevin Cook

HellHound said:
			
		

> Yeah, we're married. My house is still a mess of ENnie award stuff that we're cleaning up finally for the weekend.




Awesome ... Contrats ... Judging from your location ... I assume you two know Shannon personally ... If you would ... next time you see him ... Please thank him for me ... for hosting DiceCollector.com for all these years 

<< Yea ... I know this is thread jacking ... but its my thread   >>


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the new Call of Cthulhu dice above for highlights of dice added in August 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 
HERE is what I have / need ... just 8 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## wildstarsreach

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Which style? ...
> 
> There were 3 generations of Armory
> 
> Generation 1 with the A replacing the 1 on the d4. d6, d8, d20 ... similar to Gamescience's G
> 
> Generation 2 without the A
> 
> Generation 3 rounded and very similar to Koplow



Neither if those.  My e-mail is wildstarsreach at comcast.net  If you e-mail me, then I can send you scans of the dice.  I tried e-mailing from your site and my explorer went beserk.


----------



## Kevin Cook

wildstarsreach said:
			
		

> Neither if those.  My e-mail is wildstarsreach at comcast.net  If you e-mail me, then I can send you scans of the dice.  I tried e-mailing from your site and my explorer went beserk.




Done


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Awesome ... Contrats ... Judging from your location ... I assume you two know Shannon personally ... If you would ... next time you see him ... Please thank him for me ... for hosting DiceCollector.com for all these years
> 
> << Yea ... I know this is thread jacking ... but its my thread   >>




We haven't seen him an about 2 years now. We don't seem to make it into Toronto very often anymore, and when we do it is usually a drive-by at night en route to or from GenCon.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September - October 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the Genuine Opal Dice
dice above for highlights of dice added in September & October

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 
HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## spacemonkey

*Lottery Dice*

Do you know where to get these dice (see attached)?  They may be called 'lottery dice' and are 10 sided, but look like a squashed d8.  You do have some in your collection I believe, but it doesn't have info on where you got them or the brand or anything.  Do you recall where you picked them up?

thanks

Edit: apparently I can't upload that pic again, here's a link:


----------



## Kevin Cook

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Do you know where to get these dice (see attached)?  They may be called 'lottery dice' and are 10 sided, but look like a squashed d8.  You do have some in your collection I believe, but it doesn't have info on where you got them or the brand or anything.  Do you recall where you picked them up?




Yes ... as usual ... I picked them up on ebay ... so unfortunately I dont know who manufactured them ... sorry 

I can say ... that they seem to be about 30 years old ...


----------



## spacemonkey

Well, thanks for the info


----------



## Turanil

I would like a d7 made like the d5. I don't like the only d7 currently available on the internet, with its weird numbering style.  :\ 

I just got a couple of d16, and they roll surprisingly well! I also got a d3 on d6 die, that should prove useful in my games.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Turanil said:
			
		

> I would like a d7 made like the d5. I don't like the only d7 currently available on the internet, with its weird numbering style.  :\




I agree ... the numbers on the end caps ... but pips on the edges are cumbersome 

I will try to whip up a prototype of what we are looking for in the next few days

Personally ...  I am partial to either  my design or that of Alexander Simkin / Jason Huff


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the 22000th die in the collection (above)
for highlights of dice added in November 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 
HERE is what I have / need ... just 8 left 

As always ... 
If you have any dice questions ... 
post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2007 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... 





Click on Eric Krusenstjerna's (of Krusen CNC TECH Inc) custom die above 
for highlights of dice added in December 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left

The website has undergone a webhost move ... and face lift ... so let me know what you think 

As always ... 
If you have any dice questions ... 
post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you​


----------



## hornedturtle

There is one important die that has not been mentioned yet!  The d1.  Attached is a picture of the kind i use.  I'm still looking for the d0 it's impossible to find.


----------



## Kevin Cook

hornedturtle said:
			
		

> There is one important die that has not been mentioned yet!  The d1.  Attached is a picture of the kind i use.  I'm still looking for the d0 it's impossible to find.




My custom D1 / D<infinity> ( I had a que ball custom engraved  ) is on its way to me ... as we speak ... it will be featured in this month's "Highlights" ...


----------



## Kevin Cook

*D1 / D<INFINITY>*



			
				Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> My custom D1 / D<infinity> ( I had a que ball custom engraved  ) is on its way to me ... as we speak ... it will be featured in this month's "Highlights" ...



As promised ... the D1 / D<INFINITY>


----------



## ejja_1

*Greetings*

Just out of curiosity I have a game called pass the pigs wich comes with 2 small pig shaped dice with a dot on one side of the pig. Would you consider these dice and do you have a set? the game itself is a riot, especially if you have been drinking.


----------



## Kevin Cook

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity I have a game called pass the pigs wich comes with 2 small pig shaped dice with a dot on one side of the pig. Would you consider these dice and do you have a set? the game itself is a riot, especially if you have been drinking.




I do not consider them to be dice


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the D1 / D<INFINITY> above 
for highlights of dice added in January 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2008 Highlights*





Click on the Unknown Origin D20 above  
for highlights of dice added in February 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the Ace Precision R&D Brass Floating Face dice above 
for highlights of dice added in March 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## DaveMage

Yahtzee nights at your house must be like, the best ever!

 

I'm glad you post here.


----------



## Kevin Cook

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Yahtzee nights at your house must be like, the best ever!



 LOL ... Yahtzee is actually my favorite dice game ... as it requires both stratigy and luck ... unlike most other 'just dice' games 



> I'm glad you post here.



It is a pleasure to do so


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2008 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post





Click on the Chainmail dice above 
for highlights of dice added in April 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Dlsharrock

Kevin Cook said:
			
		

> Did anyone else pickup some of the Ennie Awards Dice at Gen Con Indy?




Ha. Funny as I was going to ask if you had one of those. 

My YGN die is particularly precious to me as I didn't attend GenCon, due to the fact I live in the UK and couldn't afford air fare. I asked for the guys at Expeditious Retreat Press to send me one in the mail (I wrote for Forever People Digital Press who sold PDFs on YGN, but knowing those nice guys at ERP they'd have sent me one anyway  ).

I have a question about your fabulous collection. Do you have any special containers you favour for keeping your most special dice in? I keep mine in a hand carved celtic style soapstone pot (very intricately carved with a dragon on the lid in place of a handle).


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Do you have any special containers you favour for keeping your most special dice in? I keep mine in a hand carved celtic style soapstone pot (very intricately carved with a dragon on the lid in place of a handle).



No I don't ... there are so many that fit into this catgory ... I have several boxes that if I had to move them quickly ... I could do so


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Jason Lynch Chainmail D8 above 
for highlights of dice added in April 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## rossik

hi friends! i havent read all the posts, but i have a question:

using 2d4 makes me get at leasta a "2". but , at least for me, looks like if i use 1d8, the chances of getting a "8" are better.

is it true?

(oh, i just saw yeasterday a wooden dice, about 3 kilos and 40 cm high. thats a noise one!)


----------



## Aus_Snow

rossik said:
			
		

> using 2d4 makes me get at leasta a "2". but , at least for me, looks like if i use 1d8, the chances of getting a "8" are better.
> 
> is it true?



Yep, twice as good (1 in 8 vs. 1 in 16.)

Your average is .5 lower though (4.5 vs. 5.)


----------



## Kevin Cook

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Yep, twice as good (1 in 8 vs. 1 in 16.)
> 
> Your average is .5 lower though (4.5 vs. 5.)




And you double your chances of rolling a 2 as well as introduce the chance of rolling a 1


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Hand Painted ... Q-Workshop ... Munchkin (Steve Jackson Games) die above 
for highlights of dice added in June 2008

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## pogminky

Do you have any dice over a thousand years old?


----------



## Particle_Man

Speaking of old, does anyone else feel it when they realize that some of the adult fellow players around the table are younger than some of the dice in one's own dice bag?

Oh, did anyone else buy a d30 as a kid, go "gosh wow!" take it home, and then realize that it had *no* application to D&D?

But now I have d5's.  They have an application in Iron Heroes (Chainmail in our campaign has d5 DR).  I only wish they had the number inked in as they were hard to read.


----------



## Kevin Cook

pogminky said:


> Do you have any dice over a thousand years old?




Yes ... CLICK HERE



Particle_Man said:


> Speaking of old, does anyone else feel it when they realize that some of the adult fellow players around the table are younger than some of the dice in one's own dice bag?




Yea ... that is one of the pitfalls of being one of the original gamers  



> Oh, did anyone else buy a d30 as a kid, go "gosh wow!" take it home, and then realize that it had *no* application to D&D?



I bought some .. but I started playing so early ... that the only hit charts were in the Jugdes Guild manuals ... SO ... when The Armory first released the D30 ... I also purchased the books that accompanied them ... I still have 'The 30-Sided die Character Book' ... but have lost the other book (I dont even remember the name) 



> But now I have d5's.  They have an application in Iron Heroes (Chainmail in our campaign has d5 DR).  I only wish they had the number inked in as they were hard to read.



Ultra Fine Point Sharpie's are my suggestion for inking


----------



## Zander

Particle_Man said:


> Speaking of old, does anyone else feel it when they realize that some of the adult fellow players around the table are younger than some of the dice in one's own dice bag?




All the gamers at my D&D club are adults (18+). The other day, my _T-shirt_ was older than at least one of the gamers at my table. The shirt, a Lone Wolf one I bought in 1985, was several years older than one of the gamers who's around 19 years old.  At least I can take some pride in the fact that the T-shirt still fits. 

I have D&D dice that I've owned for 25+ years but don't use them to game with nowadays.


----------



## Particle_Man

Zander said:


> All the gamers at my D&D club are adults (18+). The other day, my _T-shirt_ was older than at least one of the gamers at my table. The shirt, a Lone Wolf one I bought in 1985, was several years older than one of the gamers who's around 19 years old.  At least I can take some pride in the fact that the T-shirt still fits.




I remember Mr. T saying "I got underwear older than these guys, you know what I'm saying?"

(Hey if you are old enough for the T-shirt, you are old enough to know who Mr. T is).


----------



## pogminky

More than 1000yrs old, huh?  Impressive.

Bet ya aint got one more than 2000 years old though!


----------



## guedo79

If it's not too rude to ask, how did you end up with a set of great southern plywood dice?  I'm a huge fan of wood dice and would love to know if I can do what you did to get a pair.

http://www.dicecollector.com/BAD_WOOD_GREAT_SOUTHERN_PLYWOOD_01.jpg


----------



## Kevin Cook

pogminky said:


> Bet ya aint got one more than 2000 years old though!




Probably not ... but 1500-1800 (the dice above) is pretty old  



guedo79 said:


> If it's not too rude to ask, how did you end up with a set of great southern plywood dice?  I'm a huge fan of wood dice and would love to know if I can do what you did to get a pair.




It isnt rude at all ... this is what I am here for ... unfortunately I didnt purchase this set from a vendor ... I won it on ebay


----------



## guedo79

Ah well, I'll just keep an eye out then.


----------



## sammyz

Kevin Cook said:


> Click on the Unknown Origin D20 above
> ​




Hey Kevin, 

Don't know if you've IDd it yet, but I'm pretty sure that D20 was from the Star Trek Dice game that came out in the wake of Dragon Dice.  I have a few of them myself.

Big fan of your site btw, have been a Random Fandom member since I was 16!

(Do you know of a good source for those Crazy rolling German rubbery D6's btw?)


----------



## Kevin Cook

sammyz said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Don't know if you've IDd it yet, but I'm pretty sure that D20 was from the Star Trek Dice game that came out in the wake of Dragon Dice.  I have a few of them myself.




I am not ignoring this ... I am just trying to find proof that this is true 

I suspect you are correct ... as there are other BORG dice in that lot ... BUT ... I cant find any pictures to backup this claim 



> Big fan of your site btw, have been a Random Fandom member since I was 16!
> 
> (Do you know of a good source for those Crazy rolling German rubbery D6's btw?)



May I assume you mean THESE DICE? 

Not off the top of my head ... as I recall ... I purchased them thru a UK vendor .. the brand name is Wurfel (yea big help ... Dice in German) 

You may want to try the links section of my site as I try to include links whenever I purchase from a vendor


----------



## sammyz

Kevin Cook said:


> I am not ignoring this ... I am just trying to find proof that this is true
> 
> I suspect you are correct ... as there are other BORG dice in that lot ... BUT ... I cant find any pictures to backup this claim




They are in storage at my Mom's house (I didn't want to move the bulk of my collection at the time), but I think I still have a sealed poly bag of borg dice that also has that particular d20 in it.  If I can ever get to it I will be sure to snap a picture for you, but i'm about 90% confident that it came from a ST:TNG dice product.


----------



## HellHound

Kevin Cook said:


> I bought some .. but I started playing so early ... that the only hit charts were in the Jugdes Guild manuals ... SO ... when The Armory first released the D30 ... I also purchased the books that accompanied them ... I still have 'The 30-Sided die Character Book' ... but have lost the other book (I dont even remember the name)




Argh. I had that other book. It had random weapon, armour and boat tables and a bunch of other cool stuff, as well as a lot of d300 tables.


----------



## Kevin Cook

HellHound said:


> Argh. I had that other book. It had random weapon, armour and boat tables and a bunch of other cool stuff, as well as a lot of d300 tables.




Keep an eye on ebay ... I seem them there occasionally


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post​ 




Click on the Jason Lynch Chainmail D4 die above 
for highlights of dice added in July 2008 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post   



 

Click on the Simkin / Gamescience D Total above  for highlights of dice added in August 2008 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns  and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ...   HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## elawai

*Dice Size Question*

Is there a d20 sized between the standard set size and the large, plum size dice?

What is that size?

Good manufacturer of that size (with clear visible numbers)?

I want something that is nice looking, highly visible, but still nice to roll.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*RE Dice Size Question*



elawai said:


> Is there a d20 sized between the standard set size and the large, plum size dice?




Yes ... but I doubt they are what you are looking for 



> What is that size?
> 
> Good manufacturer of that size (with clear visible numbers)?



The 'Plum Sized' d20s like the Koplow Jumbo Dice are 32 mm from face to face 

The standard d20 seems to vary in size from 19mm (GAMESCIENCE) to almost 22 mm (Crystal Caste) 

I thought the Techny d20s were going to be larger ... but they were right at 21 mm 

The one d20 that is larger than standard but smaller than 32 mm is the Koplow Double Die at 24 mm


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the #25000 die above 
for highlights of dice added in September 2008

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Eridanis

I'd be afraid to roll that beautiful stained glass d20, for fear of it rolling off the tale and breaking! Is it sturdier than it looks?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Eridanis said:


> I'd be afraid to roll that beautiful stained glass d20, for fear of it rolling off the tale and breaking! Is it sturdier than it looks?




It is actually quite sturdy .. although I would not roll it on anything other than padded furniture


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the John Pettit 'Old West' dice set above 
for highlights of <<dice added in October 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Q-Workshop Earth Dawn set above 
for highlights of <<dice added in November 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2008 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the above Q-Workshop 2008 Dice Design Contest winning die (one of a set)
for highlights of <<dice added in December 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the above Ace Precision R & D ... Biohazard Die above 
for highlights of dice added in January 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the above Wizards of the Coast Planeswalker Spindown above 
for highlights of dice added in February 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the above d12 from the Q-Workshop 2008 Dice Design Contest winning SteamPunk set
for highlights of <<dice added in March 2009>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 3 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Seaport Stainless pair above 
for highlights of <<dice added in April 2009>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 3 left​


----------



## guedo79

Kevin Cook said:


> If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post​




Have you ever heard of anyone not being interested?  

I look forward to this, like I look forward to webcomic updates.


----------



## sjmiller

Here's an interesting dice question.  Well, it is interesting to me.  Does anyone make a precision edged d6 with pips instead of numbers that is not a casino castoff? I sort of have this thing about my d6 needing pips instead of numbers, but all the sharp edged, precision dice I see have numbers on the d6.


----------



## guedo79

I know gamescience does not and I think they are the only company that makes noncasino precision dice.


----------



## Kevin Cook

guedo79 said:


> Have you ever heard of anyone not being interested?



 Actually no ... but that is a good question  



> I look forward to this, like I look forward to webcomic updates.



LOL ... its good to be in such illustrious ranks ... along with Scott Kurtz ... Aaron Williams ... Ryan Sohmer and Lar Desouza 



sjmiller said:


> Here's an interesting dice question.  Well, it is interesting to me.  Does anyone make a precision edged d6 with pips instead of numbers that is not a casino castoff? I sort of have this thing about my d6 needing pips instead of numbers, but all the sharp edged, precision dice I see have numbers on the d6.



Yes ... many people sell unmarked ... uncancelled precision d6's 

GameStation.net for example 



guedo79 said:


> I know gamescience does not and I think they are the only company that makes noncasino precision dice.



Actually ... GameScience dice are not precision but are as close to it as is possible with molding ... Precision dice are extruded then milled ... drillled then backfilled


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Koplow American Sign Language dice (die #27000) above 
for highlights of dice added in May 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales  ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 2 left​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Red Odyssey MTG Spindown above for highlights of dice added in June 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Crystal Caste inflatable D20 above for highlights of  dice added in August 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the HUGE Krusen CNC Tech floating face D6 (die #28000 BTW) above for highlights of dice added in SEPTEMBER 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Jumbo Q-Workshop LIFE d20 above for highlights of dice added in OCTOBER 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2009 highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the 2009 NAF Bloodbowl die above for highlights of dice added in NOVEMBER 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2009 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Triskaideconal Prism die above (from Unconventional Dice) for highlights of dice added in December 2009 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2010 Collection Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried in January ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Crystal Caste Colombian Emerald D20 (and 29000th die in the collection) above for highlights of dice added in January 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2010 Collection Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Shapeways made ... Fingers designed "Ugly D20" above for highlights of dice added in February 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the IRONDIE Rare Red Nullifier die above for highlights of dice added in March 2010 ​


----------



## darjr

Those Ironside die are very cool, same with the shapeways ones!

but how practical are they?

And I have never heard of that SJG game.

Thanks!


----------



## Jools

I have a number of dice with Japanese/Chinese characters on them but I've never managed to find a D20. Have you seen one?


----------



## Kevin Cook

darjr said:


> Those Ironside die are very cool, same with the  shapeways ones!
> 
> but how practical are they?




I dont really intend to find out .. I suspect they are fairly sturdy .. but would need to be rolled on a soft surface 



> And I have never heard of that SJG game.




According to BoardGameGeek ... X-Bugs was published by Dal Negro ... Darwin Project ... Fanpro ... Nexus .. and finally Steve Jackson Games ... Apparently it was very popular in Europe 





Jools said:


> I have a number of dice with Japanese/Chinese characters on them but I've never managed to find a D20. Have you seen one?




Jools ... I too have never seen a kanji or katakana d20 ... If I ever find one (and can purchase it) it will be on THIS PAGE


----------



## Aus_Snow

Hey, just wondering how difficult (and/or expensive) it might be to purchase a few usable normal-sized glass polyhedrals. Some of those that you have are really pretty, IMO.

_But_, how practical are they, for gaming? I love the look of (some of) them, but if I literally couldn't (i.e., shouldn't) use them, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Aus_Snow said:


> Hey, just wondering how difficult (and/or expensive) it might be to purchase a few usable normal-sized glass polyhedrals. Some of those that you have are really pretty, IMO.
> 
> _But_, how practical are they, for gaming? I love the look of (some of) them, but if I literally couldn't (i.e., shouldn't) use them, I wouldn't bother.




Well .. as you pointed out .. not many are usable ... I think the Crystal Caste Hackmaster Honor dice are the only ones I would use on a regular basis 

All the others would need some sort of cushion material if they were to be rolled with any regularity


----------



## Zander

Jools,

I have a d20 that has the kanji for 'good luck' on 19 sides and 'bad luck' on the 20th. It's meant for fortune telling.

As far as I know, no one makes a d20 marked 1 - 20 in Japanese. I've searched several times for one in Tokyo but haven't had any luck.

Zander


----------



## Kevin Cook

ZANDER! ... its good to see you back online (and communicating) again


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the die number 30000 in the collection above for highlights of dice added in April 2010 ​


----------



## JediSoth

This is the geekiest article I've ever seen on a science website: Densest Dice Packing.


----------



## Kevin Cook

JediSoth said:


> This is the geekiest article I've ever seen on a science website: Densest Dice Packing.




LOL .. that is too cool .. thanks for the link


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the Shapeways artist JVO's fantastic D6 above for highlights of dice added in May 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the The amazing D6 from Unconventional Dice (above) for highlights of dice added in June 2010 

Can read this d6?​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2010 Highligts*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the The 31000th die in the collection (Crystal Caste Petrified Allosaurus Bone) (above) for highlights of dice added in July 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the Rhombic Hexecontahedral D12 by Shapeways Artist clsn (above) for highlights of <<dice added in August 2010>> ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the D120 by Shapeways Artist SirisC (above) for highlights of dice added in September 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2010 Highlights*

Yea .. I know I am late .. this is the October update .. and we are now in December ... November SHOULD be right behind this one 

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the Windows D6 by Shapeways Artist Friz (above) for highlights of  dice added in October 2010

BTW .. if anyone can show me proof of the name of the shape of this die ... I will send you a special die 

The designer calls it a ISOHEDRAL TRAPEZOIDAL HEXAHEDRON ... and YES .. this is a fair die ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the "Chained D6"  by Shapeways Artist Stop4Stuff (above) for highlights of  dice added in November 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2010 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post

Usually it is a struggle to choose a 'die of the month' ... this month .. it was easy ... 





Click on the "Frameless d4"  by Shapeways Artist Mctrivia (above) for highlights of  dice added in December 2010 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2011 Highglights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

I need YOUR HELP identifying some dice this month ... please see the first section of the hightlights





Click on the "Powers of 2 die"  by Shapeways Artist Mctrivia (above) for highlights of  dice added in January 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

Once again ... I need YOUR HELP identifying some dice this month ... please see the first section of the hightlights





Click on the "Tetraballs"  by Shapeways FRIZ (above) for highlights of  dice added in February 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the "Extruded Pipe"  by Shapeways Stop4Stuff (above) for highlights of  dice added in March 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the "Interlocked Die"  by Shapeways Willlapuerta (above) for highlights of  dice added in April 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the "44 Cuboctohedron D8"  by Shapeways artist Dizingof (above) for highlights of dice added in May 2011​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the "Hex Die"  by Shapeways artist Mandalorian (above) for highlights of  dice added in June 2011 ​


----------



## darjr

The white tree on a die.

For Gondor! | Dicecreator's Blog


----------



## Kevin Cook

darjr said:


> The white tree on a die.
> 
> For Gondor! | Dicecreator's Blog




Yep .. Abraham is a master dicesmith


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the dark amber D32 (above) for highlights of  dice added in July 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Shapeways artist Mctrivia's 'Death Ball' or as I like to call it ... the Queen Anne's Lace D36 for highlights of  dice added in August 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Mechanical Oddities Steampunk Die highlights of  dice added in September 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

The biggest thing this month is the









Click on the Shapeways artist Charlie8th's Tree Year die above for highlights of  dice added in October 2011 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Hand Painted Q-Workshop Forrest dice above for highlights of  dice added in October 2011 




​


----------



## grodog

Kevin---

Did you participate in the DungeonMorph dice Kickstarter?  My dice arrived yesterday, and I was curious about your thoughts on yours if you'd bought-in and already received them?


----------



## Kevin Cook

grodog said:


> Kevin---
> 
> Did you participate in the DungeonMorph dice Kickstarter?  My dice arrived yesterday, and I was curious about your thoughts on yours if you'd bought-in and already received them?




Hey Grodog .. Sorry I missed this .. Had to rebuild my computer .. so havent had time to look at boards ... 

Yes .. I received my 3 sets ... They are next on the 'to be photgraphed' list 

You can even see the entries already in the database 

http://www.dicecollector.com/SEARCH/


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2011 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Buckaroo Banzai (one of my favorite movies BTW) die above for highlights of  dice added in December 2011 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Rewards posted for needed dice*

For those who care to look ... I have posted rewards for dice that I need for the collection

http://rewarder.com/users/19594/view


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Shapeways Artist McTriva's Stargate die above for highlights of  dice added in January 2012 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Shapeways Artist Aegidian's Monster Figurene die above for highlights of  dice added in February 2012 




​


----------



## grodog

Kevin Cook said:


> Click on the Shapeways Artist McTriva's Stargate die above for highlights of  dice added in January 2012




Nice one, Kevin:  what's the die like?  Does it have good heft/oomph like a d30, or is it more like the Zocchi d-Total (rather lightweight and fragile seeming)?


----------



## Kevin Cook

grodog said:


> Nice one, Kevin:  what's the die like?  Does it have good heft/oomph like a d30, or is it more like the Zocchi d-Total (rather lightweight and fragile seeming)?




Its more like the D100 .. as it has an internal stopping mechanism ... but it is made from WSF (White Strong Flexible) .. which is very sturdy stuff ... but is lightweight 

Hope that helps


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Stork Club NYC (finally) above for highlights of  dice added in March 2012 




​


----------



## Octangula

Here's a bit of a challenge for you:

I have a blind friend, that I'd like to buy some dice for, as a present. Do you know of anywhere that sells dice that can be "read" just by feel? I'm particularly interested in getting them a full polyhedral set, and a few (at least 6) d6.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Octangula said:


> Here's a bit of a challenge for you:
> 
> I have a blind friend, that I'd like to buy some dice for, as a present. Do you know of anywhere that sells dice that can be "read" just by feel? I'm particularly interested in getting them a full polyhedral set, and a few (at least 6) d6.





Unfortunately I do not ... I know of a couple of d6's ... but a full poly set ... I have not seen


----------



## Matchstick

I'm surprised by that.  It seems like someone would have poly dice for the sight impaired.  Weird.  Maybe Shapeways could make braille dice?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Matchstick said:


> I'm surprised by that.  It seems like someone would have poly dice for the sight impaired.  Weird.  Maybe Shapeways could make braille dice?




I would have thought so as well .. and I will need them someday ... but even Shapeways doenst seem to have usable braille dice

EDIT: I have emailed my favorite Shapeways artist and asked him to consider this


----------



## mctrivia

Kevin Cook said:


> Unfortunately I do not ... I know of a couple of d6's ... but a full poly set ... I have not seen




Yes you do.  Braille Pack by mctrivia on Shapeways  You just forgot because at $172.99 you never bought it.  Please note these are huge, expensive and properly weighted to be fair.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the unknown logo poker dice above for highlights of  dice added in April 2012 

*** BONUS *** I am offering a reward to the first person who can definitively identify this logo ... as I have 2 sets (different style) of these poker dice




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Latvian poker dice above for highlights of  dice added in May 2012 




​


----------



## wildstarsreach

*Old Armory dice*

I'm looking for 3 sets, one of each color.  They are clear, Sapphire blue and Royal purple.  They are from the old armory sets that Armory discontinued in about 1992.  I have asked about this before but are there any vendors who have these dice somewhere in their haversacks.


----------



## Kevin Cook

wildstarsreach said:


> I'm looking for 3 sets, one of each color.  They are clear, Sapphire blue and Royal purple.  They are from the old armory sets that Armory discontinued in about 1992.  I have asked about this before but are there any vendors who have these dice somewhere in their haversacks.




I do see them from time to time on Ebay ... the question is .. which generation do you want? ... 1st Gen had an A for the 1 on the D20 and the D8 and were sharp edged ... 2nd Gen had no A .. and were sharp edged ... 3rd generation were 'European Style' (rounded) and look very similar to Koplow dice


----------



## wildstarsreach

Kevin Cook said:


> I do see them from time to time on Ebay ... the question is .. which generation do you want? ... 1st Gen had an A for the 1 on the D20 and the D8 and were sharp edged ... 2nd Gen had no A .. and were sharp edged ... 3rd generation were 'European Style' (rounded) and look very similar to Koplow dice




Not sure.  1 is opposite of the 20 so not 1st generation.  They aren't a real sharp but have slightly rounded edges.  

They original dice I had when I started playing DND in 77 had sharp edges.  These are slightly rounded compared to that but nowhere as rounded as the dice today.


----------



## Kevin Cook

wildstarsreach said:


> Not sure.  1 is opposite of the 20 so not 1st generation.  They aren't a real sharp but have slightly rounded edges.
> 
> They original dice I had when I started playing DND in 77 had sharp edges.  These are slightly rounded compared to that but nowhere as rounded as the dice today.




To my knowledge .. all polyhedral dice were sharp edged in 1977 (same year I started collecting)

Good luck on your search


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Dragonbone above (please email me if you have another one of these) for highlights of  dice added in June 2012 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I _almost_ bought one of those...but at the time, I didn't care for mail-order. _ *sigh*_


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the IRONDIE ZTARK D10 for highlights of  dice added in July 2012 




​


----------



## grodog

Kevin Cook said:


> Click on the Dragonbone above (please email me if you have another one of these) for highlights of  dice added in June 2012




Very cool, Kevin.  Does this mean that you're looking for a white one (alas, for which I can't help you...)?


----------



## Kevin Cook

grodog said:


> Very cool, Kevin.  Does this mean that you're looking for a white one (alas, for which I can't help you...)?




Actually I am looking for ANY one ... there were at least 3 colors ... and two lengths ... the one i have is non functional ... so I am still seeking a working copy


----------



## DnD_Dad

All I can say is love your moms people.  This is what mine got for me at a garage sale for $3!


----------



## Kevin Cook

DnD_Dad said:


> All I can say is love your moms people.  This is what mine got for me at a garage sale for $3!View attachment 52455




Very nice ... someone just lost a nice collection .. and you gained one


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





There were too many amazing dice to choose from this month so click on the NO DICE above  for highlights of  dice added in August 2012 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Smart Pencil Designs D12 above for highlights of  dice added in September 2012 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Noble Dice D128 above for highlights of  dice added in October 2012 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Ulrich Vogt's Book above for highlights of  dice added in November 2012 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2012 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



 

Click on the Hand Painted Shapeways LG Designs die above for highlights of  dice added in December 2012 



 ​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2013 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Taiwanese copy of the MTG Beatdown Spindown dice above for highlights of  dice added in January 2013 




​


----------



## Roland55

Hmm.  I will never again either complain or brag about how many dice I have in my basement lair.

Clearly, my holdings are pitiful.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Roland55 said:


> Hmm.  I will never again either complain or brag about how many dice I have in my basement lair.
> 
> Clearly, my holdings are pitiful.




LOL ... all it takes is persistence (or as I like to say ... stubbornness)


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Very early polyhedral dice*

I just had to do an interim update to show these dice 





At first I thought they were just some cheap polys that someone marked with sharpie and put into an old dice box ... Turns out ... they are cheap polys (Hong Kong) but are much older than I thought ... 1963 

These may be the oldest polyhedral game dice set ... we have seen d4's ... d6's ... d12's ... and even d20's from ancient times ... but never as a set


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Zazz Polyspheres above for highlights of  dice added in February 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MARCH 2013 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the FroggyCreations D20' above for highlights of  dice added in March 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are looking for some really cool dice I recommend this kickstarter ... it has about 28 hours left ... and is already funded 10 times over 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/springboard/rocket-dice


----------



## cindrella

pls anyone help me any shortcut for dice


----------



## Kevin Cook

What are 'shortcuts for dice'?


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Impact Miniatures D22 above for highlights of  dice added in April 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Fusion Dice Fudge die above for highlights of  dice added in June 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the PHILOLABS laser cut ... finger joint D4 above for highlights of  dice added in July 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Gen Con Indy promo dice*

Is anyone willing to help me by attending the D&D Next session at Gen Con Indy next week to acquire the set of promotional dice after I will purchase the dice from you? 

For more info : http://d6mafia.com/index.php?option=com_easyblog&view=entry&id=69&Itemid=227


----------



## was

I'd like to know where to find one of those old d6 weather dice


----------



## Kevin Cook

Which one? http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_WEATHER.html


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Gamescience d20 above for highlights of  dice added in August 2013 




​


----------



## darjr

Kevin Cook said:


> If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the Gamescience d20 above for highlights of  dice added in August 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




where did that die come from? is the one opposite the 20?


----------



## Kevin Cook

LOL .. as the post above states ... it is a GameScience d20 ... same as it has been since the early 80's when they stopped numbering 0-9 twice 

Yes ... opposing sides add to 21 (on the d20)


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2013 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Gryphon Design Studios Spalted Tamarind D6 above for highlights of  dice added in September 2013 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heh...spalted wood die?  Looks great but what a nightmare it must be to find a piece where the spalting doesn't resemble the pips!


----------



## Kevin Cook

From my experience (40 years as a wood worker) ... spalting is usally streamer like ... I would LOVE to find some spalting that looked like pips .. then make a die of it ... and then laser engrave NUMBERS on the die


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Q-Workshop PAX Community 2013 set above for highlights of  dice added in October 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2013 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Matthias Hoscheck's ... Dice Cup Museum dice above for highlights of  dice added in November 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2013 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

2013 was the best year to date for dice collecting (5323 dice added)





Click on the giant handmade D20 by Mavis Irwin above for highlights of  dice added in December 2013 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Michael Schäffer's ... NoD die dice above for highlights of  dice added in January 2014 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice stuff on Schäffer's site!


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2014 Highllights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Q-Workshop 2014 promo die above for highlights of  dice added in February 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2014 Hightligts*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Q-Workshop Custom die for the Brockport Gaming Association die above for highlights of  dice added in March 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Die Wurfel Schmied Logo die above for highlights of  dice added in April 2014 




​


----------



## Crothian

I'm curious, is the collection insured? If so was it difficult to get a good policy for it? I'm not asking what it is insured for or policy rates or anything private but knowing people with different types of collections I'm always curious how they get them insured or even if they can.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Crothian said:


> I'm curious, is the collection insured? If so was it difficult to get a good policy for it? I'm not asking what it is insured for or policy rates or anything private but knowing people with different types of collections I'm always curious how they get them insured or even if they can.




Yes ... No (just part of my homeowners) ... it all depends on who you are insuring with .. and what they cover ... and if you specifically enumerate it on your policy


----------



## Kevin Cook

*May 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Mason & Co 'Stock Simulator' d10s (possibly the first [oldest] d10) above for highlights of  dice added in May 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2014 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the New 2014 Chessex color FESTIVE - VIBRANT W/BROWN above for highlights of  dice added in June 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*July 2014 Hightlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the The Dice Lab d60 above for highlights of  dice added in July 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2014 Hightlights (WOW)*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the McTrivia (Shapeways) d50 (and 50000th die) above for highlights of  dice added in August 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the International Computers Ltd dice above for highlights of  dice added in September 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the dice above for highlights of  dice added in October 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the dice above for highlights of  dice added in November 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2014 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Tinderbox Entertainment Lovecraft Returns dice above for highlights of  dice added in December 2014 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JANUARY 2015 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Luxury Lane Soap d20 above for highlights of  dice added in January 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Iello King of New York dice above for highlights of  dice added in February 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Danny Larkin dice above for highlights of  dice added in March 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Stuff added in April 2015*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Imagine my surprise when I opened a package of dice from a Kickstarter project and saw myself staring back ... 
Click on the Trilania dice above for highlights of  dice added in April 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*Stuff added in May 2015*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Borderlands 2 dice above for highlights of  dice added in May 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Lapis Lazuli D20 from Dice Shop Online dice above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015 




​


----------



## Zhaleskra

I started a job where college professors or their bookstores send us information for course packs. While doing one of the more tedious parts of this job, I noticed some of the writing on a course pack.

Why have some people switched to singular "Dice" and plural "Die"?

The next course pack I noticed mentioning dice did it the traditional "Die" singular, "Dice" plural.


----------



## Kevin Cook

I have never heard anyone call a pair of "dice" a Die before ... nor the reverse 

I hear people refer to both singular and plural ... as dice


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JULY 2015 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Giant Aaron Boggs D20 above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015 




​


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra

Kevin,
 Do you back every dice project on Kickstarter?
Also, where do you find room to house all those wonderful dice? Are they displayed?

Always love looking at your finds!

~Desh


----------



## Kevin Cook

Desh-Rae-Halra said:


> Kevin,
> Do you back every dice project on Kickstarter?




No .. but I do back a lot 



> Also, where do you find room to house all those wonderful dice?




I MAKE room  

http://www.dicecollector.com/HOUSED.HTM



> Are they displayed?
> 
> Always love looking at your finds!
> 
> ~Desh




Some ... but not many are displayed


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra

Very cool, thanks for sharing. I spotted some Hellraiser themed dice in the pipped d6 bin!


----------



## Zhaleskra

[MENTION=27929]Kevin Cook[/MENTION], using "dice" as both singular and plural seems to have been the way it always was in the UK, it's gaining ground in the US much to my chagrin.


----------



## Kevin Cook

I agree ...


----------



## Kevin Cook

*August 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Geeks doing Good Copper d6 above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015 

Please forgive me for this ... but I would like to point out a Kickstarter project that I am not involved in other than as a backer 
The project is already funded ... so no more backers are <needed>
The dice are so amazing I would like everyone to have the opportunity to participate as this is a one woman operation and will likely not be repeated 




LittleCLUUs Custom Dice!!






​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Wonder what the Eric Harshbarger die above is? ... Click on it to see more and for highlights of  dice added in September 2015 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Nvenom8 Kraken Die above to the highlights of  dice added in October 2015 




​


----------



## Ziltrox

What are peoples thoughts on 3D Printed dice?


----------



## Fasckira

I love the look of the LittleCLUUs dice but I couldn't justify the cost, hope I get a chance to pick some up at a later date.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Ziltrox said:


> What are peoples thoughts on 3D Printed dice?




They are becoming works of art ... (see the Kraken die above)


----------



## Kevin Cook

Fasckira said:


> I love the look of the LittleCLUUs dice but I couldn't justify the cost, hope I get a chance to pick some up at a later date.




They are really nice ... I hope we can keep Christina (LittleCluus) in business for a long time ... so you may be in luck and be able to pick them up later


----------



## Ziltrox

Kevin Cook said:


> They are becoming works of art ... (see the Kraken die above)




Indeed they are! How would you feel about being able to customise and print your own dice though? similar to how Hero forge has the modular character system but for dice (and then possibly characters as-well) ?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Ziltrox said:


> Indeed they are! How would you feel about being able to customise and print your own dice though? similar to how Hero forge has the modular character system but for dice (and then possibly characters as-well) ?




Well .. that is what the Kraken die is .. Custom printed by Shapeways ... so that means more dice for me


----------



## darjr

Have you seen these magnetic dice? I don't think they'd make good dice for actual random numbers, but they are cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ake1K5cOYj8


----------



## Kevin Cook

darjr said:


> Have you seen these magnetic dice? I don't think they'd make good dice for actual random numbers, but they are cool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ake1K5cOYj8




I saw a video earlier about how to make them ... but dont have much interest in having one


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Samsonite (R) Collectors Edition Gamers Sphere 2 Luggage above to the highlights of  dice added in November 2015 




​


----------



## ZickZak

What is so cool about the AKO DICE II?


----------



## McNabb Games

Wow that's an awesome collection kevin. I thought I was high rolling in Jr high school cause I had a wine bag full of dice. Now I have too many dice to even keep up with haha funny how those little things can multiply.

I've been thinking about getting a 3d printer to print dice and minis for my FLGS I'm just not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge yet.


----------



## Kevin Cook

ZickZak said:


> What is so cool about the AKO DICE II?




It all depends on how you look at it ... I just dont have dice just like them ... so I am backing the project 




McNabb Games said:


> Wow that's an awesome collection kevin. I thought I was high rolling in Jr high school cause I had a wine bag full of dice. Now I have too many dice to even keep up with haha funny how those little things can multiply.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a 3d printer to print dice and minis for my FLGS I'm just not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge yet.





You are going to need to spend a good bit as low cost printers are too low resolution for mini's .. and will make dice look very bad on the top and bottom ... I think you have to have the layers less than 20mu ... and the lower cost ones are more like 75mu - 120mu


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2015 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in December 2015 
Click on the photo of the Dice Lab Skew D12's above 
or what I like to call what happens to d12's when you leave them on the dashboard of your car in hot weather 





​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in January 2016 
Click on the photo of the Irondie - Terralith - Ruthenium d20  





​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in February 2016 
Click on the photo of the Q-Workshop Dice Maniacs' Club d6 above 





​


----------



## megamania

This thread is all the proof I need that one can never have enough dice.......


----------



## Kevin Cook

LOL ... then what <is> enough?


----------



## JediSoth

Have you seen the Kickstarter for dice made from bulletproof glass? I have no idea how balanced they'd be, but I don't see why they wouldn't be just as good as any other dice, except, perhaps, more durable.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Yes .. and I have backed it


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MARCH 2016 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in March 2016 
Click on the photo of the Trayser Metal Works wax positive dice above 





​


----------



## Ricochet

Wow, I just found this thread and Kevins website. Will be exploring there once the stress around the house quiets down (new baby in t-minus overdue!).

But a few questions, though of a consumer variety:

Where might a man buy a huge D20? I saw some in weighted form as beachballs once, but alas, can't find anywhere selling them?

My friend has a D20 the size of a grown man's hand, which he got at a con in the 90's as a prize. Anywhere to purchase such a beast today?

Are you familiar with these foam learning dice?  http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003IHTZ...TF8&colid=3474LWOQQECJ2&coliid=I1JUUUDJX5USM5

They look pretty cool, but I doubt they are weighted properly.


----------



## Kevin Cook

>> Where might a man buy a huge D20? I saw some in weighted form as beachballs once, but alas, can't find anywhere selling them?

I have never seen such ... I have seen inflatable ... large steel ... and Koplow 55mm ... but not what you are speaking of .. unfortunately 

>> My friend has a D20 the size of a grown man's hand, which he got at a con in the 90's as a prize. Anywhere to purchase such a beast today?

Likely it was later than that ... but I could be wrong .. it sounds like the Koplow 55mm 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=koplow+55mm+d20&_sop=15

>> Are you familiar with these foam learning dice? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003IHTZG...I1JUUUDJX5USM5

<< We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site.  >>


----------



## Ricochet

Kevin Cook said:


> >> Where might a man buy a huge D20? I saw some in weighted form as beachballs once, but alas, can't find anywhere selling them?
> 
> I have never seen such ... I have seen inflatable ... large steel ... and Koplow 55mm ... but not what you are speaking of .. unfortunately
> 
> >> My friend has a D20 the size of a grown man's hand, which he got at a con in the 90's as a prize. Anywhere to purchase such a beast today?
> 
> Likely it was later than that ... but I could be wrong .. it sounds like the Koplow 55mm
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=koplow+55mm+d20&_sop=15
> 
> >> Are you familiar with these foam learning dice? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003IHTZG...I1JUUUDJX5USM5
> 
> << We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site.  >>




Sorry, I've been travelling a lot and having a new baby in the family. 

The jumbo learning dice.. Here's another link, I hope this one works:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003IHT...TF8&colid=3474LWOQQECJ2&coliid=I1JUUUDJX5USM5

Here's an article about the inflatable D20:
http://theawesomer.com/inflatable-d20/25324/

I appreciate you taking the time to respond! I'll look to buy a Koplow 55mm.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*April 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in March 2016 
Click on the photo of the Shapeways artist Foxworks FLORAL die above 





​


----------



## Kevin Cook

ParagonofVirtue said:


> Sorry, I've been travelling a lot and having a new baby in the family. =




Well contrats .. we too have one (Back in Feb)


----------



## Kevin Cook

*September 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in September 2016 
Click on the photo of the Precision Gaming Solutions Damascus Steel XLP die above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*October 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in October 2016 
Click on the photo of the Shapeways Artist CeramicWombat Sterling Silver Rosette d20 above 




​


----------



## Blue

Okay, look-for-die question.  I play 13th Age, which uses an escalation die.  It's a d6 that never gets rolled, just advanced every round.  The players add it to their attack rolls.

So I'm looking for a nice looking six sided die numbered 1-6 (preferred to pips) at least 50mm / 2", though smaller than 6".  It can be more ornate then a die that survives rolling and I'm not concerned about fairness/balance, but it does need to transport well.  And hopefully spend less then $25 in total on.

Any suggestions?  I can find large foam dice, or nice looking but expensive dice, but not large and good looking that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Blue said:


> Okay, look-for-die question.  I play 13th Age, which uses an escalation die.  It's a d6 that never gets rolled, just advanced every round.  The players add it to their attack rolls.
> 
> So I'm looking for a nice looking six sided die numbered 1-6 (preferred to pips) at least 50mm / 2", though smaller than 6".  It can be more ornate then a die that survives rolling and I'm not concerned about fairness/balance, but it does need to transport well.  And hopefully spend less then $25 in total on.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I can find large foam dice, or nice looking but expensive dice, but not large and good looking that doesn't break the bank.




$25 and 50 mm ... that would likely have to be foam ... as most plastic is more expensive than $25

Look at the Koplow Games foam d6's


----------



## AnimeSniper

*Random Hit Die*

Okay so awhile back I found these neat looking Random Hit Die that I think were d6 maybe d8 or d12 and each side of the die had either a little image or wording for Head, Chest, Arms, and Legs.  I think they may have been for a zombie style game but I have found the d12 28mm on amazon recently with the wording on them.


----------



## Kevin Cook

AnimeSniper said:


> Okay so awhile back I found these neat looking Random Hit Die that I think were d6 maybe d8 or d12 and each side of the die had either a little image or wording for Head, Chest, Arms, and Legs.  I think they may have been for a zombie style game but I have found the d12 28mm on amazon recently with the wording on them.




Is what you are referring to perhaps one of these? 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_HIT_LOCATION.html


----------



## Kevin Cook

*November 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in November 2016 
Click on the photo of the Campaign Coins (made by Q-Workshop) d20 above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*December 2016 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in December 2016 
Click on the photo of the Xierra Machu Pichu dice d20 above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*January 2017 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in January 2017 
Click on the photo of the Studio 6d6 Pumpkin die above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*February 2017 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in February 2017 
Click on the photo of the Q-Workshop ... MYTHICAL d20 above 




​


----------



## ZickZak

Perhaps answered before, but what is Polyhyderal Dice please and if its any different from the standard ones, how is it better?

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cook

ZickZak said:


> Perhaps answered before, but what is Polyhyderal Dice please and if its any different from the standard ones, how is it better?




Technically all dice are polyhedral as a polyhedron is defined as "In geometry, a polyhedron is simply a three-dimensional solid which consists of a collection of polygons, usually joined at their edges. The word derives from the Greek poly (many) plus the Indo-European hedron (seat)."

In this case polyhedral dice were first used to describe a set of dice that were used with early role-playing / wargames ... and generally refer to 4 sided (tetrahedron) ... 8 sided (octahedron) ... 12 sided  (dodecahedron) and 20 sided (icosahedron) dice


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MARCH 2017 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in March 2017 
Click on the photo of the 3 pound 12 ounce Zucati ... d20 above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*APRIL 2017 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in April 2017 
Click on the photo of the Customized Pokemon Throw n Pop d6 above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MAY 2017 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in May 2017 
Click on the photo of the Zucati Cubic Zirconium d6 above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*June 2017 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 






To see the highlights of  dice added in June 2017 
Click on the photo of the  Ristul's Dice Turtle above 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JULY 2017 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





What's wrong with this picture? Click on the photo above to see the highlights of  dice added in July 2017 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*AUGUST 2017 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





What's wrong with this picture? Click on the Level Up Dice ... Stealth Dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in August 2017 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw this, thought of you:

[video=youtube;uAnCL3vhVIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAnCL3vhVIs&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Kevin Cook

*SEPTEMBER 2017 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Gamescience dTOTAL prototype above to see the highlights of  dice added in September 2017 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Saw this, thought of you:




Thanks ... and I just added a dice theme (last month) that includes these dice 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_IRREGULAR.html


----------



## Kevin Cook

*OCTOBER 2017 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Dice Envy Healer Die above to see the highlights of  dice added in Octoer 2017 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*NOVEMBER 2017 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Turn One 8-bit Shooter dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in November 2017 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*DECEMBER 2017 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Artisan Dice Tellus D6 above to see the highlights of  dice added in December 2017 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JANUARY 2018 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Black Oak Workshop Double Dragon set above to see the highlights of  dice added in January 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*FEBRUARY 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Cloudborne Mercantile Snowflake die above to see the highlights of  dice added in February 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*March 2018 Highlights*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Gary Con X die above to see the highlights of  dice added in March 2018 




​


----------



## Luda

Hi Kevin and all,

Taking advantage of the invitation to ask questions, on another website I saw a user ask about dice he had as a child. He remembers them as coming in the packaging as seen on your page http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_MAYFAIR_GAMES.html in the gemstones boxes, the ones that unfold. He remembers them as having 6 dice. I remember the same because I had two sets of six until they were stolen. I had some shared colours but none of the dice of the same type had the same colour as each other. Looking at a lot of images online I have seen the blister pack gemstones in the exact colours I had, even down to the pink and smoky and the yellow inked with black when everything else was white ink. Came to hate that black ink on the yellow. Even the pink dice had white ink.

The trouble being, all those gemstones sets show only five dice each, but I had two sets of six, these were the only clear dice I had, one set was a Christmas gift from parents, one I got myself for friends. Those sets don't show d6s but I had d6s. They were expensive enough. The other dice I had were from D&D box sets or a few other RPGs, all solid colours.

The blister pack shows inked and tumbled dice which is matches my dice, even the numbering is the same with bars not dots under the 6 and 9.

The more compicated boxes, which if it isn't the type of box I had is extremely similar to the box I had, show uninked, untumbled dice, in colours that aren't the same (not the green anyway) and the d4 in those boxes have the corners chopped off but mine weren't, mine were like the blister packs, rounded and all the way.

Also, I never got a storage bag but those advertise a storage bag.

Someone gave a link to boardgamegeek and that shows the GEMSTONES game as being released in 1987. Either Boardgamegeek is wrong or I had something else because I was living in Australia when I got the dice and I had left Australia well before 1987.

It was our local toyshop that sold RPG stuff. These weren't mail order items or from a specialist RPG store since we didn't have any around. There was nowhere to buy individual polyhedral dice, let alone clear polyhedral dice. I remember seeing the fancy packets stacked on a shelf near the Traveller little black books.

Does anyone here remember these? Do you have dates of production and the included fold out rules Kevin? Seeing the post has brought up some memories and now I'm wondering why two people remember sets of six and all the photos show sets of five with different production styles of dice in different packets.


----------



## Kevin Cook

HI Luda

Its funny you mention the fold out packaging ... I do not ever recall opening one of these things 

I think I may be able to shed a little light on this some of this 

* Mayfair ... seems to (not 100% sure) repackage other companies dice 
* The reason I show 5 die sets in my photos is ... the packages are older than the early 80's when Louis Zocchi (Gamescience) released the first D10
* The reason yours have 6 dice is likely that you have a D10 ... is that correct? 
* Another telltale would be that it does not have 7 dice ... so it falls between the time when Lou released the d10 and the time he released the D00 or Decader d10 



Luda said:


> Hi Kevin and all,
> 
> Taking advantage of the invitation to ask questions, on another website I saw a user ask about dice he had as a child. He remembers them as coming in the packaging as seen on your page http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_MAYFAIR_GAMES.html in the gemstones boxes, the ones that unfold. He remembers them as having 6 dice. I remember the same because I had two sets of six until they were stolen. I had some shared colours but none of the dice of the same type had the same colour as each other. Looking at a lot of images online I have seen the blister pack gemstones in the exact colours I had, even down to the pink and smoky and the yellow inked with black when everything else was white ink. Came to hate that black ink on the yellow. Even the pink dice had white ink.
> 
> The trouble being, all those gemstones sets show only five dice each, but I had two sets of six, these were the only clear dice I had, one set was a Christmas gift from parents, one I got myself for friends. Those sets don't show d6s but I had d6s. They were expensive enough. The other dice I had were from D&D box sets or a few other RPGs, all solid colours.
> 
> The blister pack shows inked and tumbled dice which is matches my dice, even the numbering is the same with bars not dots under the 6 and 9.
> 
> The more compicated boxes, which if it isn't the type of box I had is extremely similar to the box I had, show uninked, untumbled dice, in colours that aren't the same (not the green anyway) and the d4 in those boxes have the corners chopped off but mine weren't, mine were like the blister packs, rounded and all the way.
> 
> Also, I never got a storage bag but those advertise a storage bag.
> 
> Someone gave a link to boardgamegeek and that shows the GEMSTONES game as being released in 1987. Either Boardgamegeek is wrong or I had something else because I was living in Australia when I got the dice and I had left Australia well before 1987.
> 
> It was our local toyshop that sold RPG stuff. These weren't mail order items or from a specialist RPG store since we didn't have any around. There was nowhere to buy individual polyhedral dice, let alone clear polyhedral dice. I remember seeing the fancy packets stacked on a shelf near the Traveller little black books.
> 
> Does anyone here remember these? Do you have dates of production and the included fold out rules Kevin? Seeing the post has brought up some memories and now I'm wondering why two people remember sets of six and all the photos show sets of five with different production styles of dice in different packets.


----------



## Kevin Cook

*APRIL 2018 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Threshold Diceworks tribute to the Holmes AD&D set above to see the highlights of  dice added in April 2018 




​


----------



## Luda

Kevin Cook said:


> HI Luda
> 
> Its funny you mention the fold out packaging ... I do not ever recall opening one of these things
> 
> I think I may be able to shed a little light on this some of this
> 
> * Mayfair ... seems to (not 100% sure) repackage other companies dice
> * The reason I show 5 die sets in my photos is ... the packages are older than the early 80's when Louis Zocchi (Gamescience) released the first D10
> * The reason yours have 6 dice is likely that you have a D10 ... is that correct?
> * Another telltale would be that it does not have 7 dice ... so it falls between the time when Lou released the d10 and the time he released the D00 or Decader d10




Sorry about my late reply Kevin. I typed one up a couple of days ago and then got a forbidden gateway error and it was all lost. So, trying to recreate it.

Firstly thanks for the reply and thanks for the info. I think I must have been a little unclear so I'll try and clarify and I will almost certainly recreate parts of my earlier post as well as adding some new stuff. You are the expert here so excuse me if it seems like I'm trying to teach you stuff you already know.

When you mention that Mayfair used to repack dice that makes sense since the fancier gemstones packages you own show what look like gamescience dice.

The dice set I had:
* standard six RPG dice (4,6,8,10,12,20)
* rounded edges
* came in a fold out package that looks a lot like fancier one you have in your superb collection
* one part of box was substantially black (I don't recall seeing the red like you have on your site)
* the rest of the front had images on it like treasure
* a central clear bubble which held the dice
* inside there was a printed sheet with rules for a game using all six dice (because if it hadn't used all six then knowing me as I do, I would be wondering why it hadn't used all six).
* the advertising or box said something about "world's first transparent polyhedral dice"
* came out well before 1987; was 1984 or 1985 I think.

The simpler blister packages you own: 
* apart from the dice colours they contain, they are identical to those photographed on Boardgamegeek.
* BGG gives the year GEMSTONES game came out as 1987. I assume this is because the back of the packet has a large "copyright 1987" at the top.
* This is late 80s, not early 80s, and d10 were widely established.
* They DO contain a d10.
* They do NOT contain a d6.
* The fancier packages on your site contain the same five dice as the blister packets.
* The fancier packages match all the features I remember mine having. I was stunned when I saw the black section because I had been trying to visualise how there was treasure and clear bubble and big bit of black, and was starting to think myself out fo their being black at all.

I need to reiterate that the set I had was all six dice and was on the market for several years BEFORE the blister pack photographed on BGG. I wouldn't be surprised if they eliminated the d6 from later versions because having only the other shapes makes the package exotic and more marketable, especially to parents who didn't play RPGs but saw stuff like their kids played with and thought it would make a cheap gift.

Decahedronal d10 have been around widely since at least 1981 because they were included in Moldvay Basic D&D. This is interesting because I'm told early Mentzer Basic D&D came out in 1983 with only five dice. I think it was around 1984 that the d10 was added into the Mentzer set.

In 1983 TSR released Star Frontiers which included two standard d10s in the box sets, though these are quite dissimilar in design to the d10 in the D&D set despite being packaged by the same publisher. FASA's Star Trek RPG Second Edition came with two d10s as well and was also released in 1983. (First Edition game with the icosahedral d10s.) Mine look like Gamescience d10s.

Unfortunately, Mayfair ceased operations earlier this year so there's probably no one to talk to there. I can try writing to Asmodee, who bought all their assets, but who knows if anyone from Mayfair has been kept on, let alone someone who remembers a dice set from at least 32 years ago.

I did see some advertisements on your site and I'm thinking in absence of anything else, looking through some old magazines might be worth doing. The world's first transparent polyhedral dice, or whatever the phrase was, certainly seems like something they'd want to boast about and so would splah a little advertising money on.

Again, thanks for the reply. It has given me a few things to think about.


----------



## Kevin Cook

You are welcome Luda


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MAY 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Recolored Flying Buffalo Trap and Corridor dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in May 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JUNE 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





No one commented on the joke from last weeks photo of the month ... maybe someone will get this one ... 

Click on the Recolored Studio 6d6 FROST die above to see the highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JULY 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





No one commented on the joke from last weeks photo of the month ... maybe someone will get this one ... 

Since no one commented on last months 'Yellow Snow' die ... or the previous months 'Green Door' reference ... this months is for Warhammer fans  
Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in JULY 2018 




​


----------



## MNblockhead

Khorne, the Blood God


----------



## Kevin Cook

*AUGUST 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2018 




​


----------



## Nytmare

I started a thread about it over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?653142-Mystery-Dice but I figured I'd a throw a direct line to you.  Any idea what these might be from?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Nytmare said:


> I started a thread about it over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?653142-Mystery-Dice but I figured I'd a throw a direct line to you.  Any idea what these might be from?




Unfortunately ... I do not recognize them ...


----------



## Kevin Cook

*SEPTEMBER 2018 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*OCTOBER 2018 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Dyllusions Skateboard Dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*NOVEMBER 2018 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Moonmares Tera Dice Stack above to see the highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*DECEMBER 2018 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Awaken Reams Rubble Die (This War of Mine) above to see the highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2018 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JANUARY 2019 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Bescon - Dark Elves set above to see the highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*FEBRUARY 2019 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Die Wurfelschmied DD6 above to see the highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*APRIL 2019 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Dice Envy Confetti die above to see the highlights of  dice added in April 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*MAY 2019 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the Chengshuo (new company) Speed Racer (my name) d20 above to see the highlights of  dice added in MAY 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JUNE 2019 HIGHLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the Salvador Diceli (the Dice Lab) photo above to see highlights of  dice added in JUN 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

*JULY 2019 HIGHTLIGHTS*

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the "Pierced" d20 above above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the Ultra Pro Decader/D00 above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2019 




​


----------



## thom_likes_gaming

Question: I have read mentions about a mathematical system to determin the "fairness" of a dice, i.e. does it roll all numbers roughly the same amount.
Unfortunately, I can neither remember where I came across that, nor remember how it was done exactly. It was something like "roll die lots and lots, then calculate how the spread deviates from the norm", or somesuch. Have you (or has anyone else) got a good pointer for me here on how to go about doing that to my dice?


----------



## Kevin Cook

Try searching Chi Square ... I have heard that term used with regard to fairness



thom_likes_gaming said:


> Question: I have read mentions about a mathematical system to determin the "fairness" of a dice, i.e. does it roll all numbers roughly the same amount.
> Unfortunately, I can neither remember where I came across that, nor remember how it was done exactly. It was something like "roll die lots and lots, then calculate how the spread deviates from the norm", or somesuch. Have you (or has anyone else) got a good pointer for me here on how to go about doing that to my dice?


----------



## Len

It's been a long time since I took a stats course, but I think a good basic statistical test would be a Kolmogorov–Smirnov test to compare a die's results to a uniform random distribution. That's not difficult but it takes some basic familiarity with statistics.


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the Chengshuo d20 above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2019 




​


----------



## pogre

Did you get a Wendys D20?


----------



## Son of the Serpent

@Kevin Cook do you know any way i can get a good quality well balanced d60 that wont make my wallet bleed as if from a grievous wound?  Ive been looking for and wanting to buy one for almost 2 decades and ive only ever found either extremely expensive ones, ones i couldnt verify were balanced well, or could verify were specifically balanced poorly.


----------



## Kevin Cook

pogre said:


> Did you get a Wendys D20?




No ... please tell me about it


----------



## Kevin Cook

I cant really speak to balance as I have not tried them ... but I recently purchased a set of 6 ... black d60 in various colors on Aliexpress ... for $7.87 ... including shipping









						US $10.0 19% OFF|6Pcs 60 Sided D60 Polyhedral Dice For Casino D&D RPG MTG Party Table Board Game S16 19 Dropship|Dice|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Kevin Cook said:


> I cant really speak to balance as I have not tried them ... but I recently purchased a set of 6 ... black d60 in various colors on Aliexpress ... for $7.87 ... including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US $10.0 19% OFF|6Pcs 60 Sided D60 Polyhedral Dice For Casino D&D RPG MTG Party Table Board Game S16 19 Dropship|Dice|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com



*WOW!  THATS AN AMAZING PRICE!  THANKYOU!*

if you end up having a reason to roll them a bunch at some point and you find yourself having the opinion that they are pretty well balanced I'd love to know that because at that price i would buy them in a heartbeat if i knew they had at least pretty good balance!  This is great news!  thats an amazing price!


----------



## pogre

Kevin Cook said:


> No ... please tell me about it



A tweet with pictures of the dice.


----------



## Kevin Cook

pogre said:


> A tweet with pictures of the dice.





Any idea where I can acquire one of these?


----------



## pogre

Kevin Cook said:


> Any idea where I can acquire one of these?



Sadly, no. I have just heard about the dice - I have not seen one in person and do not know how you would go about getting one. If I had one I would send it to you.


----------



## Kevin Cook

pogre said:


> Sadly, no. I have just heard about the dice - I have not seen one in person and do not know how you would go about getting one. If I had one I would send it to you.





THank you ... at least that is better than nothing


----------



## Son of the Serpent

Kevin Cook said:


> Any idea where I can acquire one of these?



in the far left poster, is that gorilla grodd?


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the Legendary Pants die that I repainted photo above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2019 

Can you guess why I named the die ... Hands up Yankees? ... or complete the command? 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the Easy Roller Dice Company ... d20 of the Giants (Frost) above to see highlights of  dice added in November 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the PAX Australia D8 above to see highlights of  dice added in December 2019 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the KLMNOPS 20 sided dreidel above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2020 





** Note ... if you are seeking to sell Star Wars Destiny dice ... please see my update in this months hightlights
​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice for the past few months ... Please ignore this post

*Click on the animation below to see the highlights for the corresponding month

FEBRUARY ............... MARCH .................. APRIL ..................... MAY*




 

 

 

​
*        JUNE ......................... JULY ..................... AUGUST*




 

 

​
Moderators / Admins .. I read the Forum Rules looking for prohibitions of animated GIF's and did not find any ... If I am wrong ... please let me know  





​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2020 





** Note ... if you are seeking to sell Star Wars Destiny dice ... please see my update in this months hightlights
​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2020 

SPECIAL REQUEST - If you can help with identifying some unknown dice ... noted in this months highlights ... 
it would be greatly appreciated ... you can contact me here ... or via email (on my site) if you have info to add




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2020 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just spotted these:


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just spotted these:



Yep






						DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAND : INNOVATIVE TINKERING
					






					www.dicecollector.com
				




Nick (owner) is a real nice guy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Said the same of you, actually!


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Said the same of you, actually!



Aww shucks  ... THanks


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2020 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2021 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2021 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MARCH 2021 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in APRIL 2021 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t know if these guys are on your radar, but I tripped over this on Etsy:








						ShadeyDice - Etsy
					

Shop Handcrafted polyhedral dice and gaming accessories! by ShadeyDice located in Washington, United States. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don’t know if these guys are on your radar, but I tripped over this on Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadeyDice - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Handcrafted polyhedral dice and gaming accessories! by ShadeyDice located in Washington, United States. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com




Cool ... thanks for the link


----------



## darjr

Jon Peterson has a bit about the Edmund Scientific Polyhedron Set (1966) that I think I actually owned as a kid. Or we had a set at our school. 










						The Edmund Scientific Polyhedron Set (1966)
					

In cataloging the p olyhedral dice available to early gamers,  we shouldn't neglect a few products that weren't marketed as dice at all. In ...




					playingattheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MAY 2021 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2021 




​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just saw this:









						Difthy's Forge
					

Difthy's Forge. 189 likes. I enjoy blacksmithing and creating miniatures, metal dice and artifacts. If you have an idea and want it made, stop by the forge.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difthy's Forge
> 
> 
> Difthy's Forge. 189 likes. I enjoy blacksmithing and creating miniatures, metal dice and artifacts. If you have an idea and want it made, stop by the forge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Yea ... I intend to print one of those ... but with 5 jaws (like a camera shutter) ... once I get off my duff and setup my printer


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2021 




​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2021 











World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest



​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just saw these Braille dice:








						Braille Dice for D&D Player
					

1306 votes and 76264 views on Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just saw these Braille dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braille Dice for D&D Player
> 
> 
> 1306 votes and 76264 views on Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgur.com



Here are several others






						DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAILLE DICE
					






					www.dicecollector.com


----------



## R_J_K75

Something I've always wondered was the d30.  Ive never seen it used in play or read any rules that use it.  Does anyone know any games its used in?


----------



## turnip_farmer

R_J_K75 said:


> Something I've always wondered was the d30.  Ive never seen it used in play or read any rules that use it.  Does anyone know any games its used in?



Dungeon Crawl Classics uses a d30.


----------



## R_J_K75

turnip_farmer said:


> Dungeon Crawl Classics uses a d30.



Yes they use an odd assortment, whats the website the suggest using to buy non-standard sided polyhedral dice?  I may not have made my question quite clear, I was wondering where it cam from as far as RPGs go.


----------



## turnip_farmer

R_J_K75 said:


> Yes they use an odd assortment, whats the website the suggest using to buy non-standard sided polyhedral dice?  I may not have made my question quite clear, I was wondering where it cam from as far as RPGs go.



If you mean, 'where it came from' as in 'who invented them?' it was Lou Zocchi. His company, GameScience, makes funny dice still if you need some.

Goodman Games (publishers of DCC) sell their own of course. Mine are from Impact Miniatures, as those are the ones my local shop stocks.


----------



## reelo

R_J_K75 said:


> Something I've always wondered was the d30. Ive never seen it used in play or read any rules that use it. Does anyone know any games its used in?



There's two very useable, and much-praised (OSR) products by "New Big Dragon" that rely on the d30:






						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				









						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

turnip_farmer said:


> If you mean, 'where it came from' as in 'who invented them?' it was Lou Zocchi. His company, GameScience, makes funny dice still if you need some.




He did? ... I have been collecting GS dice since 1977 and I never had a d30 ... Would you please show me an example?

The first d30 I ever purchased was in about 1981 and was Armory






						DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAND : THE ARMORY
					






					www.dicecollector.com
				




I apologize if this sounds condescending ... I do not mean it to be ... I just want to be accurate with my dice history 

As to games that use it ... In addition to DCC ... I believe that BUTTON MEN (Button Men) use all denominations of dice


----------



## turnip_farmer

Kevin Cook said:


> He did? ... I have been collecting GS dice since 1977 and I never had a d30 ... Would you please show me an example?
> 
> The first d30 I ever purchased was in about 1981 and was Armory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAND : THE ARMORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dicecollector.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if this sounds condescending ... I do not mean it to be ... I just want to be accurate with my dice history
> 
> As to games that use it ... In addition to DCC ... I believe that BUTTON MEN (Button Men) use all denominations of dice




Not at all condescending, it appears I'm wrong.

I had read that Zocchi invented the 'funny dice' that they use in DCC. But I just looked it up and the Zocchi set is not the full DCC chain, as it does not include a d7 or a d30 (it's a d3, d5, d14, d16 and d24).


----------



## Kevin Cook

turnip_farmer said:


> Not at all condescending, it appears I'm wrong.
> 
> I had read that Zocchi invented the 'funny dice' that they use in DCC. But I just looked it up and the Zocchi set is not the full DCC chain, as it does not include a d7 or a d30 (it's a d3, d5, d14, d16 and d24).




Thank you ... 

As to the DCC sets being designed by Lou (Zocchi) ... it is my understanding that Gamescience was considered for making the DCC sets ... but I know that Impact was used to do so in the end ... and that the designer was Shapeways artist McTrivla






						DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAND : IMPACT MINIATURES
					






					www.dicecollector.com
				









						DiceCollector.com - DICE THEME : BRAND : SHAPEWAYS
					






					www.dicecollector.com


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2021 










World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest



​


----------



## Fenris-77

I have a dice question that has proven to be beyond my back-of-napkin math skills. The base is a 2d6 advantage roll, so roll 3d6 and pick the two highest. That part I'm fine with, but what I want to do is a a push/stress widget to allow advantage, wherein you would roll your two normal (white) d6s and add one black d6. You still pick the two highest for success, but if the black is highest there is also some additional badness coming your way. I can't figure out what the actual chances of the black die being highest are (not tied for highest mind, but actually highest). My intuition says it's not far off 1 in 3, but I've learned not to trust my intuition when it comes to stats.


----------



## DeviousQuail

Fenris-77 said:


> I have a dice question that has proven to be beyond my back-of-napkin math skills. The base is a 2d6 advantage roll, so roll 3d6 and pick the two highest. That part I'm fine with, but what I want to do is a a push/stress widget to allow advantage, wherein you would roll your two normal (white) d6s and add one black d6. You still pick the two highest for success, but if the black is highest there is also some additional badness coming your way. I can't figure out what the actual chances of the black die being highest are (not tied for highest mind, but actually highest). My intuition says it's not far off 1 in 3, but I've learned not to trust my intuition when it comes to stats.



It's 55 out of 216 or 25.463%.


----------



## Fenris-77

DeviousQuail said:


> It's 55 out of 216 or 25.463%.



Sweet, thanks. I can work with a baseline 1 in 4 chance. Or at the very least I now have the info I need to intelligently choose to go another direction.


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2021 










World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest



​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just saw these:


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just saw these:



Oh dear gods, NO!


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just saw these:
> Inr





Interesting ... are they for sale? 

They look 3d printed


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2021 











World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest



​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Cook said:


> Interesting ... are they for sale?
> 
> They look 3d printed



I think so, judging by his Facebook page.


			https://m.facebook.com/Diftherya/


----------



## Kevin Cook

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think so, judging by his Facebook page.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Diftherya/



THank you


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2021 










World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest



​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Thunderfoot

Anyone know the latest with GameScience?  Last I heard it was in the process of reverting back but that's been... a while.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Thunderfoot said:


> Anyone know the latest with GameScience?  Last I heard it was in the process of reverting back but that's been... a while.



I apologize for not answering sooner ... As to GameScience ... I am not sure what you mean by reverting back 

I spoke with the owner Louis Zocchi ... last week ... and he did not mention any changes


----------



## Thunderfoot

Kevin Cook said:


> I apologize for not answering sooner ... As to GameScience ... I am not sure what you mean by reverting back
> 
> I spoke with the owner Louis Zocchi ... last week ... and he did not mention any changes



They had been sold to another compamy but were reverting to sole ownership.  Or so I had been lead to believe.


----------



## Kevin Cook

Thunderfoot said:


> They had been sold to another compamy but were reverting to sole ownership.  Or so I had been lead to believe.




That is true ... but was about 10 years go ... Lou has been back at the wheel for several years now


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Thunderfoot

×


Kevin Cook said:


> That is true ... but was about 10 years go ... Lou has been back at the wheel for several years now.



Well, I have been out of the loop for a while.  lol


----------



## Kevin Cook

Thunderfoot said:


> ×
> 
> Well, I have been out of the loop for a while.  lol



No worries ... I thought I had missed something ... which happens often now


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know they don’t LOOK like dice, apparently, Vans has created the one-sider…


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know they don’t LOOK like dice, apparently, Vans has created the one-sider…



Not a 1-sider.  Just so severely biased so as to appear that way.


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MARCH 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in APRIL 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MAY 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2022 















World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## darjr

Just saw these in twitter!


----------



## Kevin Cook

darjr said:


> Just saw these in twitter!




Very Nice


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------



## Kevin Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 





Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2022 














World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest


​


----------

